# Who tips the groomer!



## peace36 (Jan 29, 2007)

They are talking about this a little bit in another thread but I was hoping to get more input with a seperate thread.

I have decided to start bringing my shih-tzu to the groomer because she it such a little rascal when I try to do it. I do groom my malti-poo (i know mutt ) though.

This groomer has a big elaborate set up in her home. She said she will charge me $23 for a puppy type cut on my shih-tzu. What or should I tip the groomer. I believe the owner and her sister do all the grooming.

Do most people tip their groomer

And to you groomers what do you honestly expect to get tipped. I mean it is not all that cheap to begin with. I do want to tip if it is appropriat and do not want my tip to be so small it is insulting. I have asked some neighbors and they do not tip groomers.


----------



## Lorina (Jul 1, 2006)

The only time I went to a groomer, I tipped $5 on a $15 brush-out/dematting.

I would think the standard 15-20% that's recommended for waitresses would be adequate for a tip.


----------



## nrhareiner (Dec 6, 2006)

I do not use a groomer that offten just if one of the bigger dogs gets really really bad in the winter time. However to answer your question. No I do not tip the groumer nor to I tip my farrer (horse shower) when I use one nor my trainer or too many other service related things. I do tip waithers and such but I feel that is a bit differnt. I know I do not expect to get a tip for my work for which I am being paied and setting my price.

Heidi


----------



## Debbie P (Jul 2, 2007)

Yes, I tip my groomer. I take in six dogs at a time, and usually tip $100.

I couldn't ask for better groomers. They squeeze us in at a moments notice, and are very kind to my precious little ones.


----------



## the-tenth (Jun 29, 2007)

If she's working out of her house, then I would say no. I luckily have 3 dogs that the most grooming hey need is some brushing (nobody tips me either btw). If she had a shop in a storefront or something like that, I would say yes, but out of her house, she has no additional overhead, so aside from the small amount of electricity, shampoo, and such the money you are paying is going to them anyway. My wife is a hairdresser, and she feels the same way. When she had a shop open, she used to get upset that the people wouldn't tip her because she "owned" the shop. When people come to the house to get their hair done, they are paying her already for her time.


----------



## LoveLilly (Oct 25, 2006)

The groomer we use owns the shop so I do not tip. I have always been told that you tip employees not the owner.


----------



## Curbside Prophet (Apr 28, 2006)

Elsa's groomed at a parlor, so yes, I do tip the groomer...cash...and I hand it to her directly...but only if they've kept Elsa's beard intact. The owner gets my Visa card...I think that's enough.


----------



## nrhareiner (Dec 6, 2006)

Curbside Prophet said:


> The owner gets my Visa card...I think that's enough.


Now do you get the Visa back or does she get to keep it. If she dose then what is the credit limit and can I borrow it? 

Heidi


----------



## the-tenth (Jun 29, 2007)

LoveLilly said:


> The groomer we use owns the shop so I do not tip. I have always been told that you tip employees not the owner.


My wife (as the owner) in her beauty shop made less money than anybody that worked for het, because it all went back into the overhead costs for the shop. Of course that's why she doesn't own a shop anymore, but that's also why if it's a small operation I would definately tip the owner. That's just me though. Only if the owner was the one who actually did the grooming that is.


----------



## Curbside Prophet (Apr 28, 2006)

nrhareiner said:


> Now do you get the Visa back or does she get to keep it. If she dose then what is the credit limit and can I borrow it?
> 
> Heidi


You'd have to ask Elsa. It's her card for all intents and purposes. It just happens to have my name on it.


----------



## Durbkat (Jun 26, 2007)

I wouldn't tip a groomer nor do I tip when asked. Like the time I ordered domino's and I gave the guy the exact amount the pizza was, no tip, and when I handed him the money and he counted it real quick and he said "no tip?". Then I said "nope" and then I slammed the door in his face. Then I called the manager and told him what just happened and he said he would handle it. That person has never asked for a tip again.  Or like the time I went to florida and when me and my family were heading out to the car the waiter ran out and asked if something was wrong and my mom said "no, why?" and then he said "well you didn't tip so I figured I did something wrong". Then I said "nothing was wrong except for the fact you ran out here like a moron asking for a tip". So no I will never tip unless I feel its necessary like if they did something above and beyond what was expected of them.


----------



## RonE (Feb 3, 2007)

Wait staff generally makes close to minimum wage if that. The employers assume that customer will tip them.

I've only had Esther groomed a couple of times and I honestly thought I should probably buy the groomer a new car.


----------



## nrhareiner (Dec 6, 2006)

The only people I do tend to tip are waight staff. They do not even make min. wage. Normally about $2-$3/hour. The feeling is they will make it up in tips.

Heidi


----------



## Lorina (Jul 1, 2006)

> That person has never asked for a tip again.


I hope you enjoy the "extra toppings" on your pizza. 

I always tip higher than recommended. Most places we go, we go often. I'd rather be known as the good tipper, and get good service, than the cheapskate. That extra buck or two above the standard tip amount isn't going to make a difference in my bank account. But it may make a difference when it comes to getting my dog an appointment when I want one, or getting a good seat at the restaurant away from the screaming kids, getting quicker service, and sometimes even free drinks.


----------



## nrhareiner (Dec 6, 2006)

Curbside Prophet said:


> You'd have to ask Elsa. It's her card for all intents and purposes. It just happens to have my name on it.


Well that sounds about right. I know we only work to serve them anyway. Why else would we need money?

Heidi


----------



## Durbkat (Jun 26, 2007)

I mean we do tip but if that occasioal time we can't afford to tip or forget and they ask for a tip I wouldn't consider giving them one then.


----------



## Lorina (Jul 1, 2006)

If I can't afford to tip, I can't afford to order pizza or go out to eat.


----------



## Janelle (Jul 29, 2007)

I own my own shop in a duplex(I own also) i used to rent both places now just rent upstairs down stairs is my shop...i do not expect tips, but it shown me my clients appreciate me and yes it may get them in in a pinch if need be ...so tips say a lot more than just money in the pocket


----------



## opokki (May 30, 2006)

Sebastian goes to the groomer and I always give them a tip....anywhere from $6 - $10 on a $30 hair cut. Sebastian can be difficult to handle so I really believe they deserve a tip from me.


----------



## DivaDog (Jun 10, 2007)

I always tip - I tip my hairdresser a good tip and I know its appreciated - why wouldnt I she does her job well is always pleasent and I enjoy going there. 

As a groomer I dont EXPECT tips - yes they are always appreciated - for example I fitted in a dog yesterday at VERY short notice- no one else hed rung would do it, for my troubles I got a rather hefty tip. It was really no trouble for me but he appreciated it.

Not everyone tips here - and that is just fine with me - but I believe if someone does their job well and does what is expected of them then why shouldnt they deserve a tip -I certainly dont expect anyone to do something amazing in order to earn a tip. Always tip the pizza guy and waiters waitresses etc - because you know what it can be a real s*** job at times and god knows I wouldnt want to do it -so if a tip makes their day I reckon they deserve it just for doing the darn job.


----------



## peace36 (Jan 29, 2007)

Durbkat said:


> I wouldn't tip a groomer nor do I tip when asked. Like the time I ordered domino's and I gave the guy the exact amount the pizza was, no tip, and when I handed him the money and he counted it real quick and he said "no tip?". Then I said "nope" and then I slammed the door in his face. Then I called the manager and told him what just happened and he said he would handle it. That person has never asked for a tip again.  Or like the time I went to florida and when me and my family were heading out to the car the waiter ran out and asked if something was wrong and my mom said "no, why?" and then he said "well you didn't tip so I figured I did something wrong". Then I said "nothing was wrong except for the fact you ran out here like a moron asking for a tip". So no I will never tip unless I feel its necessary like if they did something above and beyond what was expected of them.


Wow. I agree with the waiter. I never heard of someone not tipping waitstaff unless something was wrong??? Or the pizza guy. You will be real lucky if someone remembers you and does not spit on your food.

I do not agree with spitting on food but believe me people do 

I am like Lorina when going out. If I can not afford to tip when appropriate then I would not go out.


Well I did tip the groomer/owner. I guess not much. it was $23 and I gave $25. cash. I did not see any replies at the time of my dog getting groomed so I really was on sure what to do.

I hope I did not insult them. they seemed happy.


----------



## Durbkat (Jun 26, 2007)

Well I guess I should have explained this part but the tip is included in the total, thats what the manager said, so I didn't see why they needed more.


----------



## Dakota Spirit (Jul 31, 2007)

Durbkat said:


> Well I guess I should have explained this part but the tip is included in the total, that’s what thee manager said, so I didn't see why they needed more.


Really? That’s rather odd; I didn't know there were any places that included the tips in your total.

Anyway, I am with Lorina as well. In my mind, it’s only polite to tip the waiters. Not only is waiting a pretty thankless job but it can get really hectic at time. As for that waiter coming out...honestly I don't see why he warranted a rude response. If anything I would be glad to see he was interested in finding out if his performance was off.


----------



## nrhareiner (Dec 6, 2006)

The only time I have seen the tip in the total is with large groups. That tends to be normals for most of the better restraunts.

Other then that I have eaten in more restraunts all over the U.S. and Canida and I have even had quite a few $25 cheesburgers in some of the finest hotels in this country. Now there they do tend to include the tip.


Also keep in mind that when you tip wait staff that is not all their money. From that they tip out the bus boys and if there is a bartender on staff they have to tip them too. Not to mention they are suppost to pay taxes on that too.

Heidi


----------



## Durbkat (Jun 26, 2007)

At this one diner resturant that is a chain, frish's (sp) big boy, and one guy put a $100 tip down. lol


----------



## nrhareiner (Dec 6, 2006)

Durbkat said:


> At this one diner resturant that is a chain, frish's (sp) big boy, and one guy put a $100 tip down. lol



I have done that too in the past when the restraunt was good the food was good and the service was good. Athough I was making A LOT more money then too and the bill was quite large but it still more then the average tip.

I tend to tip according to what I just listed more then a % when it comes to eating out. Like above I have tiped well and I have also left a bunch of pennies too. 

Heidi


----------



## iluvsophie (Aug 3, 2007)

Servers actually end up having to tip out the bus boys for your meal whether you tip or not, so when you do no tip they end up having to pay for you to eat there with their not so great wages. Unless they did a horrible job I believe you should at least give them 15%. 

Also, the pizza places sometimes charge a "delivery fee" not a tip. Most of the time the delivery person does not see all this money. You should at least give them a couple bucks. Well unless you want secret toppings next time.

And yes tipping does usually give you perks. If you tip your groomer they will put you in last minute, give you a complimentary flea bath, etc. When I worked at a hair salon, the hair dressers used to write who tipped well and who didn't on client cards. Clients who tipped well got squeezed in when they were booked, got free deep conditioning treatments, etc.


----------



## FilleBelle (Aug 1, 2007)

I tip the person who cuts MY hair. Surely the person who cuts my dog's nails should get something, too. I mean, if we're giving service people a little something for their trouble, then the dog is a much bigger pain in the butt about his nails than I am about my hair or my pizza!


----------



## peace36 (Jan 29, 2007)

FilleBelle said:


> I tip the person who cuts MY hair. Surely the person who cuts my dog's nails should get something, too. I mean, if we're giving service people a little something for their trouble, then the dog is a much bigger pain in the butt about his nails than I am about my hair or my pizza!


yeah that makes sense if they are getting paid minimum wage but if they are getting more than why should you tip for a job they are getting paid well for?

By the way does anyone know what minimum wage is now?


----------



## RonE (Feb 3, 2007)

> the dog is a much bigger pain in the butt about his nails than I am about my hair or my pizza!


As a rule, I don't tip if there's hair on my pizza.

My late father was a generous man in most aspects of his life, but apparently had no clue about tipping. He would take his family out to dinner and leave two dollars for a tip on a $100 dinner tab.

One of us would make an excuse to go back ("Oh, I think I left my right shoe under the table") and leave another $20.


----------



## Dieselsmama (Apr 1, 2007)

nrhareiner said:


> I do not use a groomer that offten just if one of the bigger dogs gets really really bad in the winter time. However to answer your question. No I do not tip the groumer nor to I tip my farrer (horse shower) when I use one nor my trainer or too many other service related things. I do tip waithers and such but I feel that is a bit differnt. I know I do not expect to get a tip for my work for which I am being paied and setting my price.
> 
> Heidi


Why is it different to tip a waitress but not a groomer. Both rely in some part on those tips. I'll tell ya as a groomer, I worked an awful lot harder on people's dog who tipped me for my efforts. That's not to say I didn't work hard on the others, but if dog A whose owners tipped came in matted, I might make an extra effort to try to dematt as opposed to stripping.


----------



## nrhareiner (Dec 6, 2006)

Dieselsmama said:


> Why is it different to tip a waitress but not a groomer. Both rely in some part on those tips. I'll tell ya as a groomer, I worked an awful lot harder on people's dog who tipped me for my efforts. That's not to say I didn't work hard on the others, but if dog A whose owners tipped came in matted, I might make an extra effort to try to dematt as opposed to stripping.


For me the differnce it that wait staff does not set their pay scale. They get what is set most of the times as a min. by the state.

As a groomer you normally set you prices. Now if you work for someone that may not be totally true but most groomers around here work for themselves and set their prices. If an animal comes in extreamly matted and the owner would prefer the dog to be dematted over striped then that should have a price set on it.

I to work for myself and set my prices. When my cost goes up significantly then so do the prices I charge. I give the same quality product to EVERY client wither they buy one little 4X6 print or the client who buys a fully framed double matted 24X30 print. Or the client who buys $100 worth of prints every show. Each get costom prints. I do not expect a tip from any of them and I too am providing a service.

Same was true when I drove Custom busses for entertainers. I did not expect a tip I was being well compensated for what I was doing and even for the things I did that most drivers did not to I still felt what I was getting paid was adiquit.

Heidi


----------



## peace36 (Jan 29, 2007)

I was told that tip used to be given before the service and stood for To Insure Promptness. Anyway I think if you are paying for a service even if it is getting you hair don you should not tip (I do anyway because I guess it is what people do and expect) I would rather give a Christmas gift of cookies or candles or something rather that tip to people that cut my hair or dogs hair on a regular basis is they always did the job they were supposed to throughout the year. 

Now the waiters and waitresses of the world on minimum wage should defenatley get tipped based on how well they served you not on the food quality because after all they did not cook it. Bartenders too.


----------



## Dieselsmama (Apr 1, 2007)

peace36 said:


> Now the waiters and waitresses of the world on minimum wage should defenatley get tipped based on how well they served you not on the food quality because after all they did not cook it. Bartenders too.



Just a quick FYI, I know several waitresses and bartenders, they make way way way more than I ever did grooming full time and they put in far fewer hours. I believe a tip to your groomer is a show of gratitude for the gentle care and effort put into your dog. It was common for me to get a dog in as a new puppy and I was the one who taught it to behave while being groomed, to enjoy being groomed, and most people brought their dogs to me for the rest of that dogs life. When I left the shop I was running, the vast majority of clients called me at home begging me to tell them where I'd gone. The rest I guess weren't as resourceful LOL.


----------



## FilleBelle (Aug 1, 2007)

peace36 said:


> yeah that makes sense if they are getting paid minimum wage but if they are getting more than why should you tip for a job they are getting paid well for?
> 
> By the way does anyone know what minimum wage is now?


_Are_ they getting paid well? I honestly haven't a clue how much groomers make. I suppose varies wildly depending on if the groomer is someone running his or her own business out from home or working part time at PetSmart.

Generally a tip is for doing something above and beyond, so to a certain extent I agree that a groomer should not generally be tipped unless they have done something special for you. I think many of us groomer-tippers out there give a tip for good service both to reward the job well done and to ensure that it continues to be well done in the future.

With my previous dog, I tipped heavily when I took her in to have her nails clipped because she hated having her feet touched and the groomer was obviously in great peril while doing her job. With the mellow guy I've got now, I put a dollar in the box that goes to the groomer's favorite rescue organization. Not really a tip, but trimming Alvin's nails takes all of two minutes and zero struggle, so it barely counts as a job, lol. 

I believe that, as of July 24, federal minimum wage is $5.85. In my state (CA), the minimum wage is $7.50.

Ron - Hair OR pizza. OR. Lol


----------



## squirt1968 (Feb 19, 2007)

I know that when waitressing I had more take home pay than any job I have had. What I do now is not a high pay job and I tip wait staff but I am not a huge tipper as I know that at the end of the day most wait staff does make good money. there are many jobs that do not pay a livable wage that are not compensated with tipping. I believe in WA state min. is now close to 8.00
When in Idaho I do tip good as there wait staff is not covered under min wage and they make less than 4.00 hr. Hard to believe huh?


----------



## PoodleKisses (Aug 7, 2007)

This is pretty intresting, as a groomer I do expect a tip, especially if I have put forth a lot of work on a matted dog, or a dog who wasn't nice or even just the dog itself was a lot of work due to the breed. Most of my clients do tip about 15-20% of the groom cost. It is very insulting for any groomer who has done a lot of work to make your pet look its best and we get nothing for it. I would say to the person who doesnt tip the owner of the shop that you may want to start lol the owners of the shops need it the most, there is a lot of cost that goes into the little extra things such as ribbons, colognes, bandanas that a lot of people like and want on their dogs that is not something we need to buy. I use all my tips that I get towards seminars, dog shows and grooming competitions. I also will save my tips and buy myself new shears, blades, and stuff we need to use on a daily basis to groom your dog. This is just my opinion as a groomer. It is intresting to hear other peoples opinions who arent groomers tho


----------



## Amaya-Mazie-Marley (Apr 15, 2007)

I have been a waitress and it highly upset me when I wasn't give a tip. Most people will admit up front they could never be a waiter/waitress. Can you imagine running around all day carrying people good looking and smelling food while you had a break long enough to barely smoke a cigarette. You have to deal with rude people and constant complaints. You have to deal with screaming kids, drunk people, sick people, its such a pain. I worked my ass of and I think I deserved every tip I got. I did make quite a good bit of money but will never in my life work around food again. Just think how much of a differance a few dollars makes. If you can afford to come out and feed your whole family, you can afford to spare a few more dollars. My mom doesn't tip and if she does its like a dollar, I pretend to leave my purse and go back and put some more money down. People usually are only waiters because they need some money, it was the only job the could get etc. Tips are important and waiters do remember their customers and good tippers. They also get the best seats, best service, sometimes a free item here and there. A little kindness goes a long way.


----------



## nrhareiner (Dec 6, 2006)

It is one thing to tip waight staff as they are 1 not setting their wages and 2 what you are really paying for at a restruant is your food not your service. The tip is payment for the service the waiter provided you.

As for a groomer or farrier or anything like that they are setting their prices you are paying for that service. If you do that job and are not making enough to cover your expences then charge more. If a dog comes in and is just madded and covered with burs then tell the owner that it will cost more then a basic bath. Set prices according to what you do for the animal. If the only way you can see you was clear to do a good job or do extra is by getting a tip then find new work.

I spent over 10 years driving entertainer coaches. Now I got paid to drive and also got paid to clean the bus, wash the bus, change the sheets on the bunks, and service the bus once a week. Now what I did and what I got paid for was 2 totally differnt things. There was ALWAYS food in the frig. and on the bus and at the end of the show and load out when the crow climed back on the bus there was somthing to eat in the crock pot the bus was clean, bunks made, the ice box was filled with drinks and on ice, trash was taken out. This was NOT part of what I was getting paid to do. It was what I did to keep the people on my bus happy. It also make my job easier on the down days as it did not take me as long to clean and get things the way they should be. It also kept me working while most of the other drivers where sitting at home over the slow months. When tours are up and running everyone works but when tours slow in the winter a lot of driver sit. I NEVER expected a tip and I rearly sat.

Same with most other things I do. I do them b/c I get paid to do them and I do extra b/c it is needed not b/c I expect a tip. I set my prices and if I find it is more work then what I am getting compensated for then the next time I will price the service accordingly. If I am higher then than other people who do the same thing then it will come down to the service I provide or they will get someone else to do the job. Simple as that.

Heidi


----------



## PoodleKisses (Aug 7, 2007)

Not all groomers set their prices, especially those poor groomers who are working for a corperation such as Petsmart or Petco. They set the price not us. As for me I work for someone I do not own my own shop, I do charge for de-matting and anything that is above and beyond what is included for the "normal" groom. I'm lucky in the way for the most part I charge what I want, but it's all about competition, if I set my prices higher then the guy down the street b/c I feel the work I have to do on your pet is more then normal then where do you think youre going to go? To me who has it $5 higher or to joe schmo down the street who is $5 cheaper?? I would invite anyone who has never set foot into a grooming salon to watch what really goes on and what we have to deal with on a daily basis to come and see what we do. Is cleaning up your dogs crap b/c you didnt take him out potty part of my job?? no I cut hair. So there is a lot of extra's no one knows about that goes along with having your dog there fo a few hours. At least waiters dont have people trying to bite them, or are getting pee'd all over by the diners.


----------



## Janelle (Jul 29, 2007)

PoodleKisses said:


> Not all groomers set their prices, especially those poor groomers who are working for a corperation such as Petsmart or Petco. They set the price not us. As for me I work for someone I do not own my own shop, I do charge for de-matting and anything that is above and beyond what is included for the "normal" groom. I'm lucky in the way for the most part I charge what I want, but it's all about competition, if I set my prices higher then the guy down the street b/c I feel the work I have to do on your pet is more then normal then where do you think youre going to go? To me who has it $5 higher or to joe schmo down the street who is $5 cheaper?? I would invite anyone who has never set foot into a grooming salon to watch what really goes on and what we have to deal with on a daily basis to come and see what we do. Is cleaning up your dogs crap b/c you didnt take him out potty part of my job?? no I cut hair. So there is a lot of extra's no one knows about that goes along with having your dog there fo a few hours. At least waiters dont have people trying to bite them, or are getting pee'd all over by the diners.


APPLAUSE


----------



## luvntzus (Mar 16, 2007)

Durbkat said:


> I wouldn't tip a groomer nor do I tip when asked. Like the time I ordered domino's and I gave the guy the exact amount the pizza was, no tip, and when I handed him the money and he counted it real quick and he said "no tip?". Then I said "nope" and then I slammed the door in his face. Then I called the manager and told him what just happened and he said he would handle it. That person has never asked for a tip again.  Or like the time I went to florida and when me and my family were heading out to the car the waiter ran out and asked if something was wrong and my mom said "no, why?" and then he said "well you didn't tip so I figured I did something wrong". Then I said "nothing was wrong except for the fact you ran out here like a moron asking for a tip". So no I will never tip unless I feel its necessary like if they did something above and beyond what was expected of them.


Wow.  That is beyond stingy and definitely not something to be proud of.


----------



## the-tenth (Jun 29, 2007)

Durbkat said:


> I wouldn't tip a groomer nor do I tip when asked. Like the time I ordered domino's and I gave the guy the exact amount the pizza was, no tip, and when I handed him the money and he counted it real quick and he said "no tip?". Then I said "nope" and then I slammed the door in his face. Then I called the manager and told him what just happened and he said he would handle it. That person has never asked for a tip again.  Or like the time I went to florida and when me and my family were heading out to the car the waiter ran out and asked if something was wrong and my mom said "no, why?" and then he said "well you didn't tip so I figured I did something wrong". Then I said "nothing was wrong except for the fact you ran out here like a moron asking for a tip". So no I will never tip unless I feel its necessary like if they did something above and beyond what was expected of them.


Wow that whole story is sad.



PoodleKisses said:


> So there is a lot of extra's no one knows about that goes along with having your dog there fo a few hours. At least waiters dont have people trying to bite them, or are getting pee'd all over by the diners.


Yes but they do have the government taxing them on 15% of their wages because it's considered common courtesy to tip wait-staff. The only time I don't tip *at least* 15% is if the service is bad. And by bad I mean not coming to check on drinks, or how the food was because they're too busy screwing around at a table 10 feet away from me with the rest of the waitresses.


----------



## Dieselsmama (Apr 1, 2007)

PoodleKisses said:


> Not all groomers set their prices, especially those poor groomers who are working for a corperation such as Petsmart or Petco. They set the price not us. As for me I work for someone I do not own my own shop, I do charge for de-matting and anything that is above and beyond what is included for the "normal" groom. I'm lucky in the way for the most part I charge what I want, but it's all about competition, if I set my prices higher then the guy down the street b/c I feel the work I have to do on your pet is more then normal then where do you think youre going to go? To me who has it $5 higher or to joe schmo down the street who is $5 cheaper?? I would invite anyone who has never set foot into a grooming salon to watch what really goes on and what we have to deal with on a daily basis to come and see what we do. Is cleaning up your dogs crap b/c you didnt take him out potty part of my job?? no I cut hair. So there is a lot of extra's no one knows about that goes along with having your dog there fo a few hours. At least waiters dont have people trying to bite them, or are getting pee'd all over by the diners.



Exactly, If my child expressed anal glands all over the hairdressers shop, or decided to whip his head around and bite the hand that was combing his hair, I'd for sure be giving them a nice fat tip!!


----------



## Ginny01OT (Dec 3, 2006)

I tip the groomer even tho she is the owner. I know she works all day on Riley and he looks great and feels great when he is done--he actually doesn't want to go home because she has four standard poodles he socializes with. I usually tip about 10.00 and bring a bag of treats for her dogs.


----------



## DivaDog (Jun 10, 2007)

Ginny thats so nice to read - and you know what I bet she appreciates the fact that you ppreciate her and you acknolege what a good job she does good on you!!


----------



## bluesbarby (Apr 10, 2007)

My DD is the head server for a high end bar/lounge in LA. As another poster stated they have to tip out a percentage of their tips to the bartender, bus boys and hostess. The computer keeps track of their sales and decides how much by percentage they are tipped and this is what they are taxed on. Working full time a server will not receive any paychecks. Everything has been taxed. So they literally live on their tips. Yes some nights she makes great money but other nights she barely has enough to pay for the cab ride home. She has never asked anyone why they didn't tip. That would be rude and she instructs her girls to never ask. Some people just don't tip. But they are remembered the next time they come in and usually will have a hard time getting thru the door.


----------



## Sookie's mom (Jan 31, 2007)

My groomer was thrilled the day I gave her a $25 gift card to the coffee shop (like Starbucks) that is next door to her salon. I saw her dragging herself in one early morning holding a large cup of coffee and thought that she might appreciate it. Sometimes I see her and the other groomers snacking on goodies that clients bring in. I once tipped a carpet repairman a filled buy-one-get-one-free Subway sandwich card.....it happened to be his lunch time and he really appreciated it. Sometimes I don't have extra cash on hand to tip. I don't always know the total charges of some things so I try to watch for other ways to give an extra "gift" to my groomer, etc.
When I picked up my dog today I gave her (no, not the dog) a little cheesecake sampler that I got from the corner deli. That was a big hit.


----------



## gone2thedogs (Aug 12, 2007)

I follow the same rules for dog groomers that I use for human "groomers" - I tip staff, but not proprietors. I do, however, make up for that discrepancy by giving proprietors a gift basket as a general end-of-year thank you, or whenever they've gone above and beyond. It's nice to show appreciation.


----------



## Rowdy (Sep 2, 2007)

I always tip the groomer that does Toby (our rough collie). 

The groomer that we use works at Petco. At that particular store (I don't know about any others) you can watch them work through a glass window in the store without the groomers or the dog seeing you. I've seen how gentle she is with him and how she loves on him when she's working. To me that is priceless.

Also, when we ask for a special cut, like cutting his belly and his feathers close, she does exactly what we ask even if it's not a "standard collie cut".

Of course, we try to make it easier on her, too. We exercise him for at least an hour before we bring him in. We make sure he's peed and pooped before, too. And I always brush him as well as I can the night before (like cleaning for the cleaning person).

I usually give $7-8 on a $50 grooming bill. I give more if he's extra dirty. It's worth it to me to have my dog groomed properly and with love.


----------



## Ella'sMom (Jul 23, 2007)

Durbkat said:


> I wouldn't tip a groomer nor do I tip when asked. Like the time I ordered domino's and I gave the guy the exact amount the pizza was, no tip, and when I handed him the money and he counted it real quick and he said "no tip?". Then I said "nope" and then I slammed the door in his face. Then I called the manager and told him what just happened and he said he would handle it. That person has never asked for a tip again.  Or like the time I went to florida and when me and my family were heading out to the car the waiter ran out and asked if something was wrong and my mom said "no, why?" and then he said "well you didn't tip so I figured I did something wrong". Then I said "nothing was wrong except for the fact you ran out here like a moron asking for a tip". So no I will never tip unless I feel its necessary like if they did something above and beyond what was expected of them.



Wow I just read this and am in shock. Obviously you haven't worked in the service industry before. 
I will tip whoever grooms my Ella when I take her. If I tip my own hairdresser, why wouldn't I tip hers?


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 4, 2007)

Have you ever asked your cleints if they want the extras, such as ribbons or neck collar? To me they are just something to throw away when we get home. They always forget that i tell them i dont want them.


----------



## 007Dogs (Aug 22, 2007)

As someone who grooms part time out of her home, I do usually get tips. But I save most of these locals a 40 mile drive into the nearest town and I charge them less than the groomer's in the bigger town. And since I only do this part time for now, there dog gets more indiviual attention and not rushed like in bigger shops that have a quote to meet.


----------



## Felix (Sep 8, 2007)

Do people not tip because they believe this job is easy? I don't even receive commission as a bather at Petsmart and wouldn't hesitate to take on 10-12 dogs a day. Three people tip at the most.


----------



## Janelle (Jul 29, 2007)

i don;t understand why the proprietor of a shop does not deserve a tip 
they groom and work just as hard maybe even harder than their employees
they put in more hours they have to do the PR with clients and field all complaints they deserve a tip just as much as their employees do


----------



## poodleholic (Mar 15, 2007)

A good groomer is worth his/her weight in gold. I groom my Poodles myself, now, and know well the work involved. When I took my Poodles to a groomer, I tipped, and tipped well. I brought them in every 4 weeks, and made sure that the steel comb ran easily through their coat from head to tail. 

Wait staff depend on tips, because the base pay isn't even minimum wage, at least here in FL. 




Durbkat said:


> I wouldn't tip a groomer nor do I tip when asked. Like the time I ordered domino's and I gave the guy the exact amount the pizza was, no tip, and when I handed him the money and he counted it real quick and he said "no tip?". Then I said "nope" and then I slammed the door in his face. Then I called the manager and told him what just happened and he said he would handle it. That person has never asked for a tip again.  Or like the time I went to florida and when me and my family were heading out to the car the waiter ran out and asked if something was wrong and my mom said "no, why?" and then he said "well you didn't tip so I figured I did something wrong". Then I said "nothing was wrong except for the fact you ran out here like a moron asking for a tip". So no I will never tip unless I feel its necessary like if they did something above and beyond what was expected of them.




Gee, do you feel that way all over, or just in spots?! With that kind of attitude, I'm sure you'll go far and be a huge success in all your endeavors.


----------



## PAWSDOG (Sep 13, 2007)

Ok you say $23 isnt' cheap... Lets do some math here.. she brings your dog in, clips it's nails, cleans it's ears, brushes it's teeth, gives it a bath etc.. which takes about 2 hours.. In the process she risks getting bit, and dogs don't exactly sit still and relax while getting groomed.. So it probably takes 2 hours of straight work and she has netted out $20 bucks after material and utilities etc...

Yet people will gladly tip a hair stylist,

or better yet a waiter or waitress that brings food, and probably does no more than 10 minutes of actual work serving you...

OF COURSE YOU TIP THE GROOMER!!!!


----------



## Chi_Girl (Jun 29, 2007)

I have never understood why it is expected to pay people extra just for doing their job that they are already getting paid for. I don't understand having to pay the pizza delivery guy not to spit on your pizza. That just isn't right. Every waitress/waiter I have ever met has always made more money than me(me making min. wage and them making a heck of a lot more) yet I'm still expected to pay them extra just for doing their job. I've worked a lot of thankless, hetcic, fast paced jobs, dealt with unruly customers, screaming kids, etc, etc, and I wasn't tipped. I just don't get it. I know people who have quit their jobs to be a waitress because waitresses make so darn much money, and thats before the tips.


----------



## starry15 (Jan 20, 2007)

I lost respect in groomers when we 1st got star. We are in such a small town theres only 2 groomers. The one we went to wanted to charge us 200 dollars for star and all he needed done was his nails and his tail needed cleaned out. My mom was like no way am I paying that much. So we go to the other groomer. It was awful. All the doggies were in cages litterly SHAKING. She made the dogs stay over night and her eyes were bobbing up and down. She was on drugs and she was feeding the dogs drugs. My mom and I walked out of there. They lady offered us a dog treat to give our dog, I said no thanks. After that experance, I lost respect in them. I now bathe and groom star myself. The vet clips stars nails FREE of charge.


----------



## Dakota Spirit (Jul 31, 2007)

Starry it looks like you might have encountered some bad groomers, but it really isn't fair to lose respect for all of them based on the conditions at two shops. That would be like never eating out again based on a few bad waiters.

And you are lucky to have a vet that clips nails for free; the only way mine does that is if the dog is already under their care (i.e. surgery).


----------



## the-tenth (Jun 29, 2007)

Chi_Girl said:


> I have never understood why it is expected to pay people extra just for doing their job that they are already getting paid for. I don't understand having to pay the pizza delivery guy not to spit on your pizza. That just isn't right. Every waitress/waiter I have ever met has always made more money than me(me making min. wage and them making a heck of a lot more) yet I'm still expected to pay them extra just for doing their job. I've worked a lot of thankless, hetcic, fast paced jobs, dealt with unruly customers, screaming kids, etc, etc, and I wasn't tipped. I just don't get it. I know people who have quit their jobs to be a waitress because waitresses make so darn much money, and thats before the tips.


I've never seen a place that hires wait-staff for even miminum wage. Every state that I have lived in doesn't have to pay minimum wage for wait-staff. And they are taxed on 15% of their sales. So when you go somewhere and don't tip, not only are they not making minimum wage while waiting on you, they're having to pay for it. It's called class. Why don't you quit your thankless low paying job, and get a job as a waitress? I can tell you first hand, it's not as wonderful as you're making it out to be.


----------



## Chi_Girl (Jun 29, 2007)

the-tenth said:


> I've never seen a place that hires wait-staff for even miminum wage. Every state that I have lived in doesn't have to pay minimum wage for wait-staff. And they are taxed on 15% of their sales. So when you go somewhere and don't tip, not only are they not making minimum wage while waiting on you, they're having to pay for it. It's called class. Why don't you quit your thankless low paying job, and get a job as a waitress? I can tell you first hand, it's not as wonderful as you're making it out to be.


I don't know all the places you've lived but where I live yeah, they make well above minimum wage. And I'm not making it out to be anything, thats just the way it is here. I'm in Washington state and another person from here has already posted to the fact that waitresses here are paid well. And no, they do not get taxed 15%. And I can't quit my job now cause I don't have one. I'm disabled, I can't work, and I guarentee you I'm raising my children on less than what waitresses make. There are lots of HARD jobs out there that only pay minimum wage.

I like to take my little girls out to eat every couple months or so. I'm a single, disabled mother raising them on $500 a month disibility pay so if you think I'm low class for trying to give my little girls a treat every once in a while without tipping then good for you I guess, I'm glad you are so blessed in life that you can have that opinion. By the way when we go out all I can afford to buy is an appetizer that we all share and we drink water, the bill comes to $11 but its still a neat feeling for us to get to be going out. I guess in your eyes we are just the scum of the earth.


----------



## nrhareiner (Dec 6, 2006)

Chi_Girl said:


> I don't know all the places you've lived but where I live yeah, they make well above minimum wage. And I'm not making it out to be anything, thats just the way it is here. I'm in Washington state and another person from here has already posted to the fact that waitresses here are paid well. And no, they do not get taxed 15%. And I can't quit my job now cause I don't have one. I'm disabled, I can't work, and I guarentee you I'm raising my children on less than what waitresses make. There are lots of HARD jobs out there that only pay minimum wage.
> 
> I like to take my little girls out to eat every couple months or so. I'm a single, disabled mother raising them on $500 a month disibility pay so if you think I'm low class for trying to give my little girls a treat every once in a while without tipping then good for you I guess, I'm glad you are so blessed in life that you can have that opinion. By the way when we go out all I can afford to buy is an appetizer that we all share and we drink water, the bill comes to $11 but its still a neat feeling for us to get to be going out. I guess in your eyes we are just the scum of the earth.



NOt at all. I can remember when I was a kid my mom scraping pennies so I could have some fries after church on Wed nights. It is hard to be a single parent no matter what.

I agree that tipping should be something above and beyond not just a %. I only tip if the service is impecable and if not then I tip to that leval and only wait staff. Around here they do not make that much without tips.

Heidi


----------



## the-tenth (Jun 29, 2007)

Chi_Girl said:


> I like to take my little girls out to eat every couple months or so. I'm a single, disabled mother raising them on $500 a month disibility pay so if you think I'm low class for trying to give my little girls a treat every once in a while without tipping then good for you I guess, I'm glad you are so blessed in life that you can have that opinion. By the way when we go out all I can afford to buy is an appetizer that we all share and we drink water, the bill comes to $11 but its still a neat feeling for us to get to be going out. I guess in your eyes we are just the scum of the earth.


That's exactly what I said...You're low class for taking your daughters out. I must have just edited that out, huh? I didn't call you scum, I said it's called class to tip someone who provides a service for you. And the thing is, you don't have to be "blessed" to have an opinion. If I don't have the money to tip the wait-staff, then I take my kids to McDonalds. I've lived in OK, VA, NC, and PA, and *most* states are not required to pay wait staff minimum wage. And a guilt trip about treating your girls once in a while isn't working. If it were me, I would think about cutting back on some of the costs for housing 15 animals, and vet bills, and quite possibly internet. But that's just me. Being a single mother and on disability doesn't excuse you for putting words into people's mouths. I'm pretty cut and dry. I mean what I say, and say what I mean. i don't need any help speaking, thank you though.


----------



## Chi_Girl (Jun 29, 2007)

the-tenth said:


> If it were me, I would think about cutting back on some of the costs for housing 15 animals, and vet bills, and quite possibly internet. But that's just me. Being a single mother and on disability doesn't excuse you for putting words into people's mouths.


LOL, I knew you were going to bring my animals into this. You are assuming an awful lot that you know absolutely nothing about but it's not worth arguing about or explaining for everyone to have to sit here and read. You are welcome to pm me if you want but don't tell me how to do things when you know nothing about my life or how I spend what little money I have. And I did not put any words in your mouth. You put words in my mouth, I never said you have to be blessed to have an opinion. I said you you have that specific opinion BECAUSE you are blessed. You sit there and judge others when you have never been in their shoes and you don't know what goes in their life or the area they live in.


----------



## the-tenth (Jun 29, 2007)

Chi_Girl said:


> You are welcome to pm me if you want but don't tell me how to do things when you know nothing about my life or how I spend what little money I have.


Again. Read what I said. I believe what I said was *"if it were me"* and ended that particular statement with *"that's just me". *That is not telling you what to do. And forgive me, but I would think it a fairly common assumption that if you have pets, then you have to feed them. If I'm wrong, I apologize. I raised my son for 3 years alone. I know what it's like to scrape by (and still do a lot of times). And yes I do feel blessed that I am able to work, and not be forced to raise two children on a disability check. But my life hasn't been a cake walk, and will never be. My point was, and continues to be, I am of the opinion (even if I don't have the money to do it) that people that provide me services, deserve a tip. Whether the customer is unemployed and has no income, $500 disability, $7 million pro quarterback or Bill Gates. The amount of money I have doesn't affect what these service people deserve. And if I can't give them that (and a lot of times I can't) then I don't get the service.Notice how many times I said *I* in this post.


----------



## Love's_Sophie (Sep 23, 2007)

Well...most people who tip me, tip 4-5$, although the largest tip I got one time was 20$...that was a total suprise, but the owners were so happy with their dogs when they were done. I was happy too...but not just because of the tip; those were nice people to deal with. 

I really don't care so much about tips; sometimes, I would like it more if people gave me more feedback face to face about their dogs. What they liked, and disliked; instead they call the ladies upstairs, and talk to them, instead of talking to me...Lol!!! Hmmmm...how to I improve if the receptionists are the ones who they talk to? Or if they really liked the job, it would be really swell if they told, or wrote a note themselves and gave it to the receptionists to give to me later. That's what I like, is feedback...tips are nice, but some people tip regardless of whether they like the job or not.


----------



## Cooper's Mama (Sep 23, 2007)

The only grooming that Cooper gets (besides me bathing and brushing him myself) is getting his nails trimmed. He has black nails and I refuse to do them. The groomer is wonderful with him as he gets very nervous and usually pees on her floor. She uses a dremel, which he responds to much better that clippers. The first time I took him in, it took 3 people to get it done. She only charged me $5, but I gave her $10. Now it only takes one person to do it, but I still give her $10.


----------



## nrhareiner (Dec 6, 2006)

For me waight stafe is differnt. When you go out to eat you pay for the food and the tip is for the service. I do not tip a % of what the meal cost though. I tip according to the service. I do not care if the bill is a $100 if the servise is poor they are not going to get much. If the bill is a $1 and the service was really good they will get more. 

Now when it comes to Groomers farrars hair dreasers and such I do not tip as I am already paying for that service. Again if you are not making enough to cover your costs and time then raise your prices or find a way to cut costs. I do it all the time in my business'.

Heidi


----------



## poodleholic (Mar 15, 2007)

starry15 said:


> I lost respect in groomers when we 1st got star. We are in such a small town theres only 2 groomers. The one we went to wanted to charge us 200 dollars for star and all he needed done was his nails and his tail needed cleaned out. My mom was like no way am I paying that much. So we go to the other groomer. It was awful. All the doggies were in cages litterly SHAKING. She made the dogs stay over night and her eyes were bobbing up and down. She was on drugs and she was feeding the dogs drugs. My mom and I walked out of there. They lady offered us a dog treat to give our dog, I said no thanks. After that experance, I lost respect in them. I now bathe and groom star myself. The vet clips stars nails FREE of charge.



$200 for nails and what??? His tail cleaned out???? LOL Do you mean anal sacs expressed? That's absurd!

A groomer can't legally administer drugs to dogs.
The dogs may have been shaking in the crate because they weren't used to being crated, so it's stressful for them in a strange environment.

Your vet clips your dog's nails free of charge?! That's a new one! I do nails every two weeks, but even if it's once a month, I'm surprised a vet wouldn't charge you - for an office visit AND the nail clipping!


----------



## Janelle (Jul 29, 2007)

Your vet clips your dog's nails free of charge?! That's a new one! I do nails every two weeks, but even if it's once a month, I'm surprised a vet wouldn't charge you - for an office visit AND the nail clipping!


we do not charge at our vets office for nails if they are coming in for some thing else ..if they walk in and ask for a nail trim only then we do charge 
OMG 200 for what ..that's excessive and i would be calling the better business bureu


----------



## starry15 (Jan 20, 2007)

We have a nice vet. He always is filled so if you need an appt you have to call a week ahead just to get in the following week. Its only 35 dollars vet visit for the 1st visit after that is free. The nail clippin is free too. My mom does have to pay for the shampoo and any medacine star gets and stars getting medacine to stop his ichyness. Other then that its free. My mom also had to pay for stars shots. 

My aunt was switching to our vet. Her other vet charges 50 dollars a vet visit and extra on anything else.



Janelle said:


> Your vet clips your dog's nails free of charge?! That's a new one! I do nails every two weeks, but even if it's once a month, I'm surprised a vet wouldn't charge you - for an office visit AND the nail clipping!
> 
> 
> we do not charge at our vets office for nails if they are coming in for some thing else ..if they walk in and ask for a nail trim only then we do charge
> OMG 200 for what ..that's excessive and i would be calling the better business bureu


He probily would charge if it was just for nails but star was in for his shots when he clipped his nails and it was free of charge.


----------



## Durbkat (Jun 26, 2007)

I know I won't be tipping because I just called the only groomer in our neighborhood to get a pricing of how much they'd charge just to trim the fur off Snoopy's feet so it doesn't mat and they want 30 freaking dollars! I think I will be looking at different groomers because I mean why even charge for it because all you have to do is run the clippers over the feet and your done!


----------



## Lorina (Jul 1, 2006)

> I mean why even charge for it because all you have to do is run the clippers over the feet and your done.


If you think it's so easy, why not just do it yourself? Because I'm sure there's *no* training involved, that it doesn't take any kind of skill whatsover to get a wiggly puppy to stay still enough that you don't shred the bottom of his feet.


----------



## Durbkat (Jun 26, 2007)

Well if I had some clippers I would! 

I know it takes skills to do it but I mean $30? I would think $10 would be a resonable price.


----------



## Lorina (Jul 1, 2006)

I'm sure they just didn't pull the price out of their buttcheeks.  They charge what people are willing to pay. If you're unwilling to pay what it costs to groom a long haired dog, maybe you shouldn't have gotten dog with a high-maintenance coat.


----------



## starry15 (Jan 20, 2007)

clippin' nails is harder then you think. You gotta make sure you dont cut it to short. If you do, it will bleed and if not taken are of if bleedin, your dog can die.


----------



## Durbkat (Jun 26, 2007)

I wouldn't have a problem paying it if I was getting a body trim but I plan to keep his hair long and I wasn't even going to trim the fur off his pads but the vet said it can get matted if I don't do it.


----------



## Dakota Spirit (Jul 31, 2007)

Durbkat said:


> I wouldn't have a problem paying it if I was getting a body trim but I plan to keep his hair long and I wasn't even going to trim the fur off his pads but the vet said it can get matted if I don't do it.


Heh, tell me you don't think that keeping a long coat will free you from any pro. grooming requirements? If anything, it will only require you to attend the groomer on a more consistent basis. So, I'd either start saving up or rethink the whole 'long coat' idea.



> He probably would charge if it was just for nails but star was in for his shots when he clipped his nails and it was free of charge.


That’s how my vet works as well. I though you meant anyone could walk in for a nail trim (and nothing else) free of charge.


----------



## nrhareiner (Dec 6, 2006)

I trim all my dogs nails and hair around their feet. I keep them groomed for what ever breed they are. Not too hard if you take your time read and learn. Heck check with your local kenal club most have clinics on grooming. You may not end up with a show grom your first few times but the only way to larn is just give it a try. It really is not that hard. I even do my horses feet and have body cliped them. You think a dog is hard and time consumming try a horse.

I agree $30 to trim just the feet is way too much. It really is not that hard and is something you can work on over time getting the pup use to it. I trim feet here as it helps keep the wet, mud and snow in the winter time out of the house. Takes about 10 min to do all 4 paws plus nails.

Heidi


----------



## Durbkat (Jun 26, 2007)

How do you trim the fur off the paws, with scissiors?


----------



## starry15 (Jan 20, 2007)

you mean under there pads of the long fur around there... wait it dont matter where you cuttin the fur.... yes I do with sicssors


----------



## nrhareiner (Dec 6, 2006)

I jsut use a pair of sciccors and trim around the pads and paw area. I do it a bit differnt on my Golden then I do my Salukie but at the end the do not have all the long fuzzy hair and it is much easyer to dry their feet off when they come back in the marning.

Heidi


----------



## DogDaze (Sep 23, 2007)

Always tip the groomer, like 10-15%. I used to anyway, when I took my wire haired doxie to be hand stripped...the best groomer I had was in Germany, she was fantastic. I learned how to do it myself. 

I used a battery powered trimmer on the hair underneath the paws to get it nice & close & then I hand trim with little round nose scissors on the top of the feet, etc. The trimmer is really fast, which helps when they are wiggling & trying to get away!!


----------



## poodleholic (Mar 15, 2007)

> How do you trim the fur off the paws, with scissiors?


Between the pads: It's best to use a clipper to go in and scoop between the pads to remove all the hair. I use my Wahl Moser on the last (closest) setting. I shave the tops of my Poodles' feet, but use a scissor to trim around the foot of my Tzu.


----------



## OneCrazyDogOwner (May 22, 2007)

My mother in law is a dog groomer and i think you should always tip 15-20% if they do a good job. she has a mobile gromming She does it out of a van and I have gone with her.. its alot of work and gas money to go to peoples houses and groom their dogs.. specialy when she gets people who never brush their dogs and they have soo many mats it can take hours!


----------



## Leanie (Sep 28, 2007)

I have never tipped our groomer, she charges $30 for a puppy cut on my shih tzu but I did send her a xmas card last year that we had custom made with Ginger's pic on it from one of her groomings.. Our groomer owns her salon and she's the only one who does the grooming. She's great though, Ginger loves her and she trusts her, plus she does a great job. And she makes me appts all the way up for 6 months worth.


----------



## the-tenth (Jun 29, 2007)

Leanie said:


> I have never tipped our groomer, she charges $30 for a puppy cut on my shih tzu but I did send her a xmas card last year that we had custom made with Ginger's pic on it from one of her groomings.. Our groomer owns her salon and she's the only one who does the grooming. She's great though, Ginger loves her and she trusts her, plus she does a great job. And she makes me appts all the way up for 6 months worth.


She owns the salon, so that means she has all the overhead. Rent, electric, taxes, business license, supplies. My wife "owned" a hair salon, and the only money she ever kept were her tips because of the overhead. We have three dogs that don't get "groomed", so it's a non factor for me. But the whole owner bit kinds of gets me. At least the kid at petsmart is making at least minimum wage. A lot of times, for a looooooong time business owners make little to nothing.


----------



## Boushagirl (Sep 14, 2007)

When I take Mooki in I do tip the groomer. I take him to a couple of girls who work from their shop at home on weekends while they go to school. They do a great job, love to see my dog, always send him home with treats and say Mooki is very very good for them (not always for me!). They are reasonable to begin with.


----------



## currywood (Oct 9, 2007)

My husband and I always tip our groomer. We usually tip 20%. She does an excellent job, and I like to show my appreciation. I have 3 shelties, and I know they take a lot of time and effort to groom (especially to dry). Our groomer stays late to make sure they completely dry. Anyway, I am an advocate of tipping for a job well done. The service is very important to me and my furry kids.


----------



## dee7973 (Oct 5, 2007)

Curbside Prophet said:


> You'd have to ask Elsa. It's her card for all intents and purposes. It just happens to have my name on it.



CARE TO ADOPT ME??? I CAN GROW A BEARD!!! LOL...


----------



## barksalot (Oct 27, 2007)

Very interesting thread.  

I am the owner/operator of my grooming shop and have no employees. I have no hidden fees in my shop. Prices per breed are set, and although I "should" charge more for dematting or flea baths, I don't. (although I have no problem refusing to dematt if the dog is in horrendous shape) I also, as far as I know, charge a few dollars less per breed then most groomers in my area. I don't expect tips, but I do appreciate them and believe me, I remember those who do tip. It isn't so much about the money as it is the show of appreciation for the work that I do at a fair price. I have one guy - a 92 yr. old man with a poodle - who always brings me cookies.  I look forward to those cookies and appreciate the gesture just as much as he appreciates the job I do on his companion.


Honestly I think the opinion that small business owners don't deserve a tip because they own the business is ludicrous (sp?) but that's just my opinion. I have days I wish I did work for somebody else who had the responsibility of stocking up on good quality dog shampoo/conditioner and grooming supplies, paying the maint. on blades, clippers and shears and having to file quarterly sales tax, among a thousand other duties/expenses an owner has. If I'm sick or have a personal problem of some sort, there's nobody to cover for me and I have no choice but to work through it or lose money I need to cover all my overhead. "Raising prices" sounds like an easy answer, but when you're competing with numorous other grooming shops in the area - most with multiple groomers - raising prices to much can hurt more then it helps. So you betcha those tips are nice


----------



## dane&cockermom (Oct 16, 2007)

i'm with what barksalot said in that it's not the money persay, it's the show of appreciation. 

now, i'm just a lowly bather at the salon i work at. i don't cut hair (yet) but i bathe just the bath dogs, and i bath the groomers dogs so they don't have to waste their time doing it and so they can take in more dogs. i get all the tip from a bath dog if there was one given, and if a groomer's dog tips, i get half of that because i did work for them. 

oh yeah, and i sure do remember those who tip as well. whether they've only been in once, or 20 times, i'll always remember them. 

i have one client who comes in once a week because he has a skin condition and needs a bath that often. he is a bulldog. now, he's NOT a lot of work at all. not in the least. ya give him his bath, throw him in a kennel dryer, take him out in a hour and finish him up. he's also very well behaved, and the owner knows it. and ya know what? his owner tips $10 every single time. there have been times she's given me $20. she appreciates what we do for him (oh yeah, and he never has an appointment, but we ALWAYS take him in when he shows up. no matter how busy we are we always make room for Biscuit!)


----------



## Flygirl (Oct 26, 2007)

Interesting thread! I'll be taking our Sheltie to the groomers on Tuesday for the first time. How would I tip the groomer? The person who I pay is not the person who groomed my dog(I know this because my Mom uses the same salon). Do I give the tip to the cashier to give to the groomer? I want to make sure it goes to the person who actually did the work! 

FWIW, I do tip waitstaff, hairdressers(used to be one ) and delivery people. Though with my newspaper delivery(used to do that too), farrier, vets and horse trainer I "tip" twice a year. Usually a nice Christmas basket or homemade goodie and gift card. 

Back when I was in the service industry I remembered those who didn't tip(and went the extra mile for those who did) and try to be generous now. If I can't afford to tip then I can't afford to order pizza or dine out in a "real" restaurant. My husband used to deliver pizzas when we were dating...the new guy always got the stingy tippers. If not there were a few delivery guys who wouldn't hesitate to "flavor" the food.


----------



## prolibertate (Nov 7, 2007)

I tip the groomer as I go to her place of business; usually 15-20% depending on how well my animal behaved and how well the service was. I just found an excellent groomer for my Shih-Tzu who does a wonderful cut and bath for $27. Most groomers will shave the dog when you say you want a cut, but this one will cut him to any length you want; then bathes him, and does a final trim after his bath.

When I had a mobile groomer who came to my house and did the grooming in her conversion van, I also tipped her. But I agree that one doesn't need to tip a groomer who does it in her own house; maybe a fruit basket at the holiday would be appropriate if you go to her often enough throughout the year.


----------



## ritabooker (Aug 16, 2006)

RonE said:


> As a rule, I don't tip if there's hair on my pizza.
> 
> My late father was a generous man in most aspects of his life, but apparently had no clue about tipping. He would take his family out to dinner and leave two dollars for a tip on a $100 dinner tab.
> 
> One of us would make an excuse to go back ("Oh, I think I left my right shoe under the table") and leave another $20.



My Mom was the same way about tipping. She was good to me, but not a generous tipper. That may be why I am so conciencious about it now. Service is service whether it is food, grooming, manicures, etc.


----------



## Canadian Dog (Nov 3, 2007)

When I had 2 Lhasas I clipped them myself. Haven't taken Molly as yet and don't know if I will be clipping her but I plan on making a couple of tester trips to get her used to it just in case. I will be tipping if I feel she is being treated well and am happy with the results - just shows whether a job is appreciated.

My hairdresser rents her chair and the haircut prices are very reasonable and she does a great job. I always give her a $5. tip and at Christmas $50. She is a single parent of 2 girls and years ago I was a single parent and know how hard it is. To the other member who is a single parent there is absolutely nothing wrong with you not tipping. Your children come first and taking them out for a treat is important. I am in a position to tip now so I do.

If I ordered a pizza and told the delivery person they weren't getting a tip, I certainly wouldn't order from the same place again - to me it would be like saying 'you're nothing'.

Recently I read quite a few posts on grooming forums (not grooming sections as on this site) and was shocked at the attitude some groomers had towards certain breeds and their owners - I am going to be very careful who I take her to.



Durbkat said:


> How do you trim the fur off the paws, with scissiors?


I purchased a small battery operated clipper from Walmart for $11. that I use to clip between Molly's eyes, the hair in between her pads and then the hair around her bum (to make sure everything can fall away naturally  ) Works great, it's fast and I use rechargeable batteries.


----------



## Felix (Sep 8, 2007)

My three request bath/brush dogs don't tip me. Imagine that. At least they give me bragging rights.


----------



## mitzgirl (Dec 20, 2007)

guess it is time for you to go buy some clippers 'ol cheap one.


----------



## siberian mom (May 27, 2007)

i am an employee at a shop and its just me and my boss there and we generally dont expect tip but they are greatly apprectiated. it is a dirty job and from what im told theres not to many people that would like to do even dog lovers. you get bit, scratched, pooped and peed on and its really loud, so when we are tipped it make us feel alot more appreciated. especialy if a dog is a little on the wild or aggresive side. although i had one client that stands out in my mind she went out of her way to come into the shop without and appt or anything and called my boss over and raved at how great of a person i was and how much she appreciated me. i nearly cried and that was way better than a $100 tip


----------



## Rowdy (Sep 2, 2007)

It took us a while to find a good groomer for our rough collie. So, when he was groomed a few weeks ago, we gave the groomer a $25 for Christmas and brought the grooming staff cookies. We've seen how they treat us and our "baby boy". We want them to know that we really appreciate it.


----------



## Joker22075 (Jan 4, 2008)

Currently I am not a groomer but i am a Bather in a groom shop and from what i have seen there are plently of people who tip and plenty who don't. If you choose to tip don't tip any less then $5.00. anything less seems to be insulting. I can't speek for all groomers but this seems to be how all the groomers in the shop i work for feel.


----------



## grrroomer (Jan 6, 2008)

Wow, Im really suprised at the low prices you guys have posted here. You get cheap rates where you live. Im a professional groomer with 7 yrs exp currently in SW Florida. I charge 50.00 for a short puppy style cut on dogs under 30lbs and 60.00 on dogs like Bichons and Poodles. A 30.00 dollar puppy style cut is super cheap.


----------



## peace36 (Jan 29, 2007)

Joker22075 said:


> Currently I am not a groomer but i am a Bather in a groom shop and from what i have seen there are plently of people who tip and plenty who don't. If you choose to tip don't tip any less then $5.00. anything less seems to be insulting. I can't speek for all groomers but this seems to be how all the groomers in the shop i work for feel.


Oh thats just great. My groomer (also the owner) charges me $23. and I give $25 and tell here to keep the change. Once I just had the face done for $5. and gave a $2 tip. I hope I did not insult her. Maybe I should bring some cookies just in case


----------



## Joker22075 (Jan 4, 2008)

peace36 said:


> Oh thats just great. My groomer (also the owner) charges me $23. and I give $25 and tell here to keep the change. Once I just had the face done for $5. and gave a $2 tip. I hope I did not insult her. Maybe I should bring some cookies just in case


I guess I was a bit general. I ment for a full service groom $5 or more if you only pay $5 the $2 like said you did is perfect.


----------



## Max'sHuman (Oct 6, 2007)

Um, Durb, and others who bash waitstaff for wanting tips... when I was a waitress I made 2.13 an hour. If I came in on a slow night I got dinner to compensate the fact that I was paying my boss to be there. Nevermind the stupid minimum wage law, dinner made up for it, right? Then I had to clean the whole restaurant to close it up. If it was a decent night I was on my feet, literally running for 8 solid hours, carrying hot heavy things to people who often spent the entire night complaining or would sit in my booth of which I only have four for the whole night sharing an entree, then using a coupon and leaving me spare change. Anything that went wrong, along with the cooks screwing up was blamed on me, and then there would be awful behavior accompanied with no tip. I never spit in food, never intentionally messed up and getting 2.00 on a 100 dollar bill is infuriating. I have to live off that money and doing hard physical labor, while being condescended to by jerks half the night is not fun, easy or lucrative. Oh and yeah, you have to give a percentage to the bartenders and dishwashers regardless of how slow, drunk (or great) they were. OK, so some nights you can pull in 200.00, but you work for every penny. Anyone who says otherwise needs to go work as a waiter. Then you'll reconsider. I tip a minimum of 20% unless the service is horrible, then maybe 15%. But if it's 15, you bet I'm leaving a note for management.

So I tip my groomer too. Last time I went I tipped 5 or 7 dollars for Max's simple bath and trim because she did a good job and Max came back to me looking handsome and untraumatized.


----------



## imagroomer (Jan 10, 2008)

Do you guys tip your hairdressers? What about the people who do your nails? Of course you do... So why not tip the people who do the same for your dogs?


----------



## Shanette Peters (Jan 14, 2008)

I'm a professional groomer, I work from home, have my own business, I think out of all my clients so far there's only been one that hasn't tipped me. Keep in mind I keep my prices low enough the owner won't feel like they are being 'taken' and there is room to feel comfortable to give a tip if desired. Such as a Cocker Spaniel I groom every 8 weeks I charge her 35$, she usually gives me $45-50. Which is nice. Then the nail trims(I also do a ear cleaning,and check the hair in the pads) average $5-10, I end up getting minimum $7-15. Each person tips differently, but any tip is appreciated.


----------



## acanoffleas (Jan 15, 2008)

I've only now just seen this thread, and I have to admit parts of it are really upsetting to me. Ive worked in a vast amount of different fields (barista, waitress, bartender, administrative assistant, customer service rep, bather, groomer...blah blah blah), in New York City and also my current home in a smaller town in PA. Especially after having experienced first hand what it's like to work in the service industry, I've come to believe that anytime I pay for a service that is something I could do myself, tipping would be appropriate. I eat in a restaurant, I tip the server. I have someone do my laundry, I tip. Someone cuts my hair, I tip. Yes, you've already paid for the service itself, but tipping is paying for the skill of the provider. If the service I receive is normal/expected, I usually tip 15%, but if it goes above and beyond, I'll bump it up. Below average service depends - I still tip, but it varies. 

When you take your dog to a groomer, you're taking them because the groomer has a trained eye, skill, and appropriate tools to take care of your animal. Yes, it can be expensive, but it's a necessary expense for the health and happiness of your pet. If you, as a customer and patron, are pleased with the job done, why wouldn't you want to tip out of appreciation, be it with money, or trinkets, or food, etc.? I don't ever automatically expect a tip, but when I do receive them I am very grateful and take it as a compliment to my work, as well as appreciation to the labor and time that goes into what I do. My experience in the service industry has taught me to not get upset with not receiving tips. Instead I get upset when people bring me their matted and filthy pets and complain about how high the price of grooming is. I had a customer this past weekend who complained about a $5 increase for his matted-to-the-skin, filthy, ill-behaved Bichon, and I flat out told him that for the amount of work that goes into his dog the price was appropriate. My bold response caught him off guard, but he turned around and agreed with me. That dog later went on to pee and poop three times after being bathed and cleaned, and nearly bit me multiple times. By the end of the groom he was exhausted and too tired to jump around and away from me and I was finally able to finish his head and face. This groom took me three hours. The owner doesn't tip. So for a $52 groom, I earned about $47 with commission and hourly wage. If I have help from a bather, I split tips with them. 

Tipping is always greatly appreciated, though not expected. If you can't afford to tip, kindness is always appreciated as well. If you ever have a question with pricing or tipping, ASK. People ask me all the time if we accept tips, and I tell them that we do and they are appreciated but not expected, and it's up to them to determine what they feel is appropriate.


----------



## doggone6 (Sep 7, 2007)

When I groom a dog at home, I'm getting the full price of the groom and certainly do not expect a tip, although I do often get them.

When I groom at someone else's shop, I get 60% of the price (so, figure $36.00 for a $60.00 groom). Most groomers I know only get 50%, so OF COURSE we appreciate a tip and it is appropriate.

Everyone complains about how expensive it is to get a dog groomed, so I always offer this comparison. What would your hair stylist charge if she gave you a mani-pedi, cleaned your ears, full-body wash, massage and conditioning, and THEN styled your hair? All while you were trying to avoid him/her, of course.

Kinda puts it in perspective, doesn't it?


----------



## KyleB (Mar 18, 2008)

Yes, I tip our groomer, but not a ton as it already costs enought to have her groomed. I tip anywhere from 3-5$ depending on service.


----------



## lenagroomer (Mar 28, 2008)

I am a groomer and trust me when I say we do not get paid enough to do the job we do. Luckily I love my job and I love the animals, that's why I do it.

But for those of you who do not tip...you are absolutely unthoughtful and ungrateful.

Groomers work hard to take care of your baby, and lets face it, most people who have their pets groomed consider there dog a member of the family and love it like a child. So the least a client can do is tip the groomer. I mean you tip your server, your hairdresser, etc, so why not tip the groomer who ensures the health and physique of your baby?

Thing about it next time before you consider stiffing the groomer.


----------



## Durbkat (Jun 26, 2007)

When we tip the server or barber we tip about $2. I would think a groomer would think $2 is an insult. We don't have alot of money so paying for a groom sets me back.


----------



## mydogspot (Mar 25, 2008)

I groom my own dogs now but I used to tip my groomer a crazy amount. I felt that if I took REALLY good care of her, she'd take REALLY good care of my dogs. She's a doll so I'm sure she would have been kind and gentle to them even if I didn't over tip but I had a horrible experience with a groomer who has since been fired for cruelty.
Now my groomer teaches some little maintenance grooming segments for my puppy class clients and she's fantastic.

Dog grooming has to be a tough job, they deserve to be tipped as good or better than any other service industry person.


----------



## k9's (Apr 16, 2008)

no i dont expect to get tipped and if i do its an unexpected bonus. im sorry lenagroomer i think you are just rude most of us good groomers dont expect tips


----------



## jesirose (Mar 27, 2008)

lenagroomer said:


> I am a groomer and trust me when I say we do not get paid enough to do the job we do. Luckily I love my job and I love the animals, that's why I do it.
> 
> But for those of you who do not tip...you are absolutely unthoughtful and ungrateful.
> 
> ...


I would think the least the client could do is pay for the service.

There were several posts on this thread where people said groomers deserve to get something for the hard work they do - THEY DO. It's called their SALARY. I work incredibly hard for all of my clients, and never expect a tip. I do the job I said I would do for the fee I said it would cost, and don't expect any more. No one ever tips me, probably because I'm in an industry where you don't tip. I don't know who decided that some people get tips and some don't based solely on their career choice. I work one on one with my clients to provide them a service they need. How is that different than a hairdresser? 

That being said, I always tip based on service. When my hairdresser does a great job she gets a great tip. When a trim and highlights lasts 4 hours and turns out the wrong color, you get nada. (Every other time it took 1 hour, not FOUR). If wait staff is attentive and prompt, they deserve a tip. When all they do is take the order and drop off food (and why is it sometimes a different person who brings it?), I don't think they should get a tip. When you have to wait 20 minutes for a drink refill, that's not good service, let alone exceptional.

I haven't gone to a groomer yet but whether or not they get a tip would be based on the service, not just because they are a groomer. Maybe that sounds harsh to all you groomers, but the next time you need a website for your grooming business, tip your developer.


----------



## destinypitbulls (Apr 16, 2008)

I have tipped many times before $5-$10 depending on the job they've done, and what kind of service it was .


----------



## poodleholic (Mar 15, 2007)

> Originally Posted by lenagroomer
> I am a groomer and trust me when I say we do not get paid enough to do the job we do. Luckily I love my job and I love the animals, that's why I do it.
> 
> But for those of you who do not tip...you are absolutely unthoughtful and ungrateful.



So very, very true! I always appreciated my groomer, and tipped her well, but, since I now groom my (Standard) Poodles myself, I've come to appreciate all that it takes even more!


----------



## thevelvetsnoot (Aug 30, 2007)

Durb- If you don't tip food servers- just expect that they are spitting in your food! I wouldn't go back to the same place twice if I were you. It is standard to tip between 15 and 20% on all food service unless something horrible happens. I'm sad that your mom hasn't taught you better. Food servers don't even get paid minimum wage- it's not required by law. They depend on tips from customers. As for groomers, I thing if you want to be taken in at a moments notice and you like the way they treat your dog- give them a few extra dollars. It will insure the same treatment for the next visit.

Sookie Mom- that's really creative! I like those ideas- The Starbucks card is an awesome idea!!


----------



## Durbkat (Jun 26, 2007)

I'm not sure if I already stated this but, we are a low income family and can not afford to tip all the time. We usually tip a dollar or two at restaurants but not for pizza delivery when they only have to go a few blocks down the road. Now if they had to drive a few miles and we lived in a place hard to find then yes I would tip.


----------



## thevelvetsnoot (Aug 30, 2007)

If you can't afford to tip them- then go an pick it up yourself! It has little to do with how much money you have. We all have to live within our means. That's what drive-thru's are for. I don't know what Dominos you order from, but I've never heard of them including the tip. Actually they will tell you that the delivery charge is for gas and insurance.


----------



## Durbkat (Jun 26, 2007)

I can't go and pick it up as the only way to get there is on a busy street with no sidewalks. I would rather eat at a semi nice resturant that is healthier than going to a drive thru and eating at mcdonalds.


----------



## thevelvetsnoot (Aug 30, 2007)

I 'm sure you would rather eat at a restaurant. But if you do- you should tip the wait staff! How old are you Durb? This could explain everything.


----------



## TeddieXRuxpin (Sep 11, 2007)

I do most of the upkeep on Ted so I only take him in every 3-4 weeks to have his nails cut. He charges $5-7 depending on how much of a butt Teddie is and I usually give him a couple dollars or so more than what he asks for. He also gives him a sanitary clip sometimes and then I usually tip a little more. He never wants my money though so it makes it very hard. I take him to be groomed every 3-4 months. He gets bathed, blown dry, clipped (how ever short I want), nails clipped, ears cleaned out, sanitary clip, a bandana, and a spray scent for $30. 

I've tried many times to give him more, but he tells me to just keep it. I wont force money on some one, but even after just the short amount of time I've been taking Teddie to him we're really close. I think it's because I can't just drop Ted off and come pick him back up. I have to work with him and the groomer so it makes the job a bit more easy..but he wont tell me his "secret" scents! They smell so good I find myself with my nose stuck in Ted's fur for a few days after he's been groomed.  I've also found myself in the petshops sniffing the bottles trying to figure out which one he uses..I've yet to find it. 

He'll go this week to get his nails cut and then in May to be fully groomed...I'm picking out hair cuts for him; I'm thinking we're going to go shorter this time.


----------



## thevelvetsnoot (Aug 30, 2007)

Teddie's a cutie pie!! $30 is a great price though. I used to own a doggie daycare in Chicago (a suburb of Chicago) and we charged $45 and up for bath, ears and nails. Although I will say that we hand dried all the dogs. I sold the business a few years ago (regretibly) and now find myself finding so few places that hand dry the dogs. I have a professional dryer at my house and do the baths myself and have recently purchased the Peticure dremmel to do their nails. The baths are messy but at least they don't have to be stressed out in cages and it saves me money. I started a new business a year and a half ago and am watching every penny.

I will say that I miss having someone do the anal glands. Anyone have any idea how it's done?


----------



## crazydays (Jul 24, 2007)

I just went to my Springers breeder for Rios haircut. I really wanted to support her because the grooming/boarding part of the business is where she makes her livelihood. She is caring, hardworking and very excellent at what she does. Rio had a bath, dryer and complete hair cut. Her feet have never looked better. We tipped her about 20%. I appreciate knowing she is there to do a excellent job. When we got home she sent this photo by email to us...the best screensaver ever!!! I say support the groomers and excellent breeders in the business!!


----------



## Durbkat (Jun 26, 2007)

thevelvetsnoot said:


> I 'm sure you would rather eat at a restaurant. But if you do- you should tip the wait staff! How old are you Durb? This could explain everything.


I never said we didn't tip the waiter, just not the pizza delivery guy. I'm 16, I'll be turning 17 on may 4th.


----------



## thevelvetsnoot (Aug 30, 2007)

"Or like the time I went to florida and when me and my family were heading out to the car the waiter ran out and asked if something was wrong and my mom said "no, why?" and then he said "well you didn't tip so I figured I did something wrong". Then I said "nothing was wrong except for the fact you ran out here like a moron asking for a tip". So no I will never tip unless I feel its necessary like if they did something above and beyond what was expected of them." 

This is your posting, isn't it? That's why I asked how old you were. An adult who is paying the bill should know better. No adult would be surprised that a waiter would ask if something was wrong after being left with no tip. Your mom should no better and I'm sorry that she doesn't. IMO, you as a 16 year old shouldn't be slamming the door in anyones face but I guess I'm not that surprised if that's the way your mom has raised you. Maybe you'll learn better by keeping an open mind and listening to input from others. Right now at your age, when someone else is paying all your bills and living expenses, it has to be hard to really imagine how hard everyone works to support themselves and their families. I think it's a good idea to treat other people the way I'd like for them to treat me. The world needs us all to step up and make this a better place to live. Every little bit matters. Good luck and have a Happy Birthday.


----------



## Durbkat (Jun 26, 2007)

Oh I typed that post out at a time when I had to get off soon and I was mad about something, can't remember,it was quicker to say it was my mom than explaining I was on vacation with my big brother from the big brother and big sister program and his wife and when the waiter ran out and asked he went on and gave him a couple of dollars for a tip.


----------



## 4dogs3cats (Dec 21, 2007)

I ALWAYS tip. I always tip GOOD. If I am going to go out to a restaurant where the bill is 30.00, I give a 6.00 tip MINIMUM. If we get service above and beyond, my tip goes up to about 8.00.

We had a favorite restaurant where the waiter knew us by name, and knew that I was going to order a side salad with ranch every time. Our bill always came to about 22.00. We always gave him about 8 dollars.

It's nice. Its good karma. It's CLASSY.

I take my dogs in for nail trims. Takes all of 5 minutes. It's 8.00 and I usually give them 10 even.


----------



## lesliea (Apr 22, 2008)

Wow. Was that ever an interesting thread to read. I picked up on it because I am planning to take my Pomeranian to a groomer for the first time this week (the first time since I have had him. He is 6 years old and is a rescue dog and I got him in February) and wasn't completely sure about the general etiquette of tipping groomers. There were some interesting thoughts put out there.

I had fully intended to tip in any case, as I plan on asking for advice on keeping my dog well groomed in between professional groomings. I've never had a Pom before nor have I had a dog with such long hair and prone to mats. I DON'T want to wind up having to have him shaved down!!!!!

My general attitude toward tipping is that it is the portion of the price of a service which I KNOW goes directly to the person who has performed a service for me. The fee I see as going to the business, the tip goes to the person who performed the service.

I would very much hesitate to tell anyone else what they ought to do. As we can see from the previous posts, you never know what situation a particular person is in, especially financially. However, I will make the comment that what goes around, comes around.


----------



## 0hmyd0g (Aug 18, 2008)

Some people tip me and some people don't. If I have a customer who tips me regularly, I tend to get thier dog finished first, or add something nice, like the fancier bows or bandanas.


----------



## BandPipe (Feb 19, 2009)

I like to leave a tip. My dogs only need to get their nails trimmed (and usually I can do this on my own but occasionally take them in to get it done). I have three and all are good at getting their nails trimmed. I just hate to get really close incase I hit the quick. One of my dogs I actually put on her back and rub her chest a few times and will fall asleep when I'm trimming her nails.

My groomer is also my obedience trainer and where I purchase most of my toys and food. I've been going to her since she set up her shop. 

She is the owner of the small shop too. I was a little put off the last time I went when she was giving me a deal of $5 per time/per dog. So I tipped well (gave her $10 instead) then the next few times she must have forgot that she gave it to me at $5 before.. because then she started charging me $8 and telling me how its not very often she gives people breaks etc. I still gave her $10 so for me I'm still paying the same but was more put off by what she was saying to me. I also go in there to purchase food and if you buy 10 bags you get the 11th free (as per the dog food not through her) and I have purchased 4 bags that she wouldn't mark down at all. At $75 a bag I was a little disapointed (one of those bags I purchased for my brothers dog - I was trying to get him to switch over. But I paid for it and was never reimbursed by my brother and that was never the plan to be. Now, I don't tip very often when I'm there. She's still very nice and would support her by purchasing products there (I'd rather support small stores than big box stores).


----------



## Binkalette (Dec 16, 2008)

RonE said:


> Wait staff generally makes close to minimum wage if that. The employers assume that customer will tip them.
> 
> I've only had Esther groomed a couple of times and I honestly thought I should probably buy the groomer a new car.



Always tip the waiter/waitress! When I was a waitress, we all made $4 an hour and were expected to make the rest in tips. I quit that job after a short time because most of my hours were scheduled for days and there were so few customers during the day... I really WAS being paid less than minimum.


----------



## Sophie's Mum (Jan 24, 2009)

Personally, I think it should be against the law for business owners to pay their employees below minimum wage. After all, minimum wage is just that MINIMUM wage. Maybe I'm naive, or maybe I'm just Canadian.... here employers are not allowed to pay below the minimum wage for that province (as far as I know). Whatever a groomer, waiter, or a delivery person makes above and beyond should be extra. It is still taxable income, but it's still shouldn't be used to make up a cheap employer's wages.

Because I know that waiters here make at LEAST minimum and sometimes more than, I feel OK about tipping according to the service I receive. I expect ALOT out of a waiter/ess. I expect a smile, and coming to see if we need anything. If s/he gives me a sour face, I'll not leave a tip.... If she smiles and is amiable even if the food isn't the greatest, I'll leave a tip. 

We once had horrid horrid food at a restaurant. The poor waitress kept appologising and having to bring stuff back. In the end, we didn't eat the food. We called the waitress over and told her that we were tipping HER and ONLY her because of her wonderful service. We also told her that we'd be very upset if any of this tip went to the kitchen staff. Perhaps she had no choice but to share it, but at least we made it be known our wishes.

I would treat the service industry people the very same way if I were to come Stateside. If you give me a bad attitude, below minimum wage or not... you're not gettting a tip! I might sometimes give an insulting tip if it was REALLY bad, maybe a quarter and a note to make a point? LOL!

I think shop owners deserve a tip as much as anyone else that works in there, provided they do the work. We have to understand that there's insurance to pay, and overhead, and all kinds of hidden costs. My husband is a contractor and makes alot less than most of his employees. Why do we stay in business? Because he wouldn't be looked at twice as an employee because of his age, we have no choice.


----------



## GroovyGroomer777 (Aug 21, 2008)

Today when a client picked up her dog, she told me twice, "I really appreciate what you do." - That was a wonderful tip. (She also gave me 10 bucks, but the comment really made me smile. ) I said, "I really appreciate being appreciated" It almost made it worthwhile because her dog is very very hard to groom, and did a really weird poop on my table....


----------



## Don152 (Jan 31, 2008)

Durbkat said:


> I never said we didn't tip the waiter, just not the pizza delivery guy.


Well that explains the extra "toppings" on your pie...

But to the question at hand: There are some jobs where people are paid less (by law) with the expectation that tips are part of their wages. Wait staff are but one of those jobs of course. In these cases one should always tip for any service that is a least acceptable. Business owners make their profit from the success of the business and not paid a wage per say, therefore they are usually not tipped. Then there are a bunch of jobs in which tips may or may not be customarily part of their wages. Frankly I don’t know if dog groomers (who are just employees) are in this class or not. If they report more than 30-40 percent of their income as tips on their IRS form 1040 then they surely are. I doubt that they do however. Myself; I have not tipped the groomers because I usually deal with the owners, think I pay too much already, and I have not seen really exceptional service. 

By the way please don’t flame me for thinking I pay too much already.. its just that I am not into the whole grooming thing and prefer to skip the bath, massage, bandanna, etc.. I really just want a haircut and I have found I can do most of a haircut myself. But when I have it done for me, it’s $55 Plus tax and the bandanna goes in the trash. 

Also please don't flame me for the last point either.. all the groomers I have used have been professional and good, just not really amazing. 

Now if a groomer brings me a pizza, (or anything I am going to eat), then a tip is called for.


----------



## GroovyGroomer777 (Aug 21, 2008)

w o w 

Do you tip your barber?


----------



## Don152 (Jan 31, 2008)

GroovyGroomer777 said:


> w o w
> 
> Do you tip your barber?



There are three barbers in the shop, one is the owner.. so 1/3 of the time I dont tip. Besides.. a haircut for me is as little as $6.50, not $55.


----------



## 321gofish (Feb 21, 2009)

Tipping goes along with all the other things we do in this life, and this includes activities that cost us for our pets. After all our pets are like family to the majority of us out here.
This person has a business and if they do their job, you will be satisfied and most of all your pet will be happy too.

A little appreciation spread around this country may help in more ways than one. There are a lot of hard working independant business people in this country just like your groomer, trying to earn an honest living.
So don't be affraid to tip this person.

Need help training you pup?
Need to earn some extra money?


----------



## DJsMom (Jun 6, 2008)

Don152 said:


> There are three barbers in the shop, one is the owner.. so 1/3 of the time I dont tip. Besides.. a haircut for me is as little as $6.50, not $55.


Ahh...but does he also wash your bottom, do your anal glands, wash your face, clean your ears & clip your nails? If he did, I bet it would cost a little more tan $6.50.


----------



## Graco22 (Jul 16, 2007)

DJsMom said:


> Ahh...but does he also wash your bottom, do your anal glands, wash your face, clean your ears & clip your nails? If he did, I bet it would cost a little more tan $6.50.



Especially if you wiggled while he did it, maybe peed a little on him and tried to sneak a little bite at him too.  LOL


----------



## Don152 (Jan 31, 2008)

DJsMom said:


> Ahh...but does he also wash your bottom, do your anal glands, wash your face, clean your ears & clip your nails? If he did, I bet it would cost a little more tan $6.50.


Well if you will note.. on my post above I stated that all I wanted was a haircut, and they can skip the bath, nails, etc. But around here they have only one price.. $55 ! Now if I found a groomer that did just a haircut for $20 then a tip would be assured. I will agree that a full groom is worth $55, and if the service is above and beyond, even a little more (in the form of a tip). In a way, if I am getting less service than the next guy but at the same price, the tip is built in.

By they way you have no idea what my doctor did to me last week.. yet he did not get a tip. Why is that?


----------



## DJsMom (Jun 6, 2008)

Don152 said:


> By they way you have no idea what my doctor did to me last week.. yet he did not get a tip. Why is that?


WHAT!!??  You didn't tip him!!?? LoL


----------



## Don152 (Jan 31, 2008)

DJsMom said:


> WHAT!!??  You didn't tip him!!?? LoL


No, and trust me.. he earned one.


----------



## GroovyGroomer777 (Aug 21, 2008)

I think if you called around, you could probably find a groomer that would give your dog a haircut after you washed him yourself (as long as he is SQUEEKY clean) But the cut does just not look 100% without the professional products and blow-dry. 

Have you called around to see if you could find someone like that? I still think the charge would be more than 20$, though, but maybe not the full 55$, depending on the groomer's policy. You might find someone who will schedule you first thing in the day as an extra appointment with no bath.


----------



## Don152 (Jan 31, 2008)

GroovyGroomer777 said:


> I think if you called around, you could probably find a groomer that would give your dog a haircut after you washed him yourself (as long as he is SQUEEKY clean) But the cut does just not look 100% without the professional products and blow-dry.
> 
> Have you called around to see if you could find someone like that? I still think the charge would be more than 20$, though, but maybe not the full 55$, depending on the groomer's policy. You might find someone who will schedule you first thing in the day as an extra appointment with no bath.



Yes I am still looking around, but frankly I expect that in a few months I will even be doing the haircuts myself. Its not a show dog and all I want is a functional groom.


----------



## Graco22 (Jul 16, 2007)

Just an FYI for Don, as I don't know if he knows this. Groomers generally don't clip dogs without bathing them not only because the finish is terrible, but because clipping a "dirty" dog dulls blades very fast, and is hard on our clippers, etc. If for a medical reason, etc. I have a client that needs just a clip without a bath, I still charge full price, because of the wear and tear on my equipment. I have a little Shihtzu that comes in every 4 weeks who has terrible allergies, and according to the owner, anxiety..(though I think its the owner that has anxiety.  She baths the dog at home the day before, and I do the clip and everything else while she waits. She does an ok job getting the dog clean, except for eyes, rear, and of course the feet are dirty by the next day..but the coat isn't blow dried, so the cut is not as good as it could be, but she is happy with it and tells me to quit nitpicking..lol I charge her full price, and she always tips me $10. As a groomer, I put my prices where I want them to be. (but I am the owner of my salon). I don't expect tips, and I don't count on them to pay my bills. However, it is nice to know that my service is appreciated, and I have many, many clients that tip very well and many clients that don't tip. They are all treated with the same respect and great customer service.


----------



## 0hmyd0g (Aug 18, 2008)

For that same reason that Graco22 said, in my shop we don't give a discount for no bath. We used to take $5 off (It's not much but people still wanted to save just that small amount) but because the clips didn't look that good we simply charged the same as a full groom. I really don't like scissoring a dog that hasn't been washed and fluffed dried properly.


----------



## Don152 (Jan 31, 2008)

Interesting and informative.. thanks for the information. Maybe the groomers around here should take a hint from your posts and post or publish a “handout for dog owners” that come to their shops.

While I said am not picky and that I only wanted a “functional haircut”, it’s true that if I got a groom and she looked like crap I probably would not go back. I have never objected to the bath, but I was concerned that it might dry her skin too much. Now that I know how important it is to the haircut that I want, I won’t mind paying for it.
It does however make a better argument for trimming her myself. 

I guess for me it comes down to a balance of how valuable my time is, vs., how valuable my cash is.

We now return you to your regularly scheduled thread: To tip or not to tip:


----------



## dane&cockermom (Oct 16, 2007)

i'm sure it's been said somewhere in here before, but i'm lazy and don't want to read through the whole thread  

yeah, some of my clients tip and some don't. but if you take care of me, i'll take care of you. if i know you tip, and tip well, i'll stay late/come in early for that dog. or i'll squeeze that dog into an already booked day because i know i'm appreciated.


----------



## Don152 (Jan 31, 2008)

dane&cockermom said:


> i'm sure it's been said somewhere in here before, but i'm lazy and don't want to read through the whole thread


Actually I felt that I was the one who had hijacked the thread..



dane&cockermom said:


> yeah, some of my clients tip and some don't. but if you take care of me, i'll take care of you. if i know you tip, and tip well, i'll stay late/come in early for that dog. or i'll squeeze that dog into an already booked day because i know i'm appreciated.


And that’s the final word I think... tips are for service above and beyond.. Either already delivered, or anticipated in the future. You get what you pay for.


----------



## winniec777 (Apr 20, 2008)

Durbkat said:


> I wouldn't tip a groomer nor do I tip when asked. Like the time I ordered domino's and I gave the guy the exact amount the pizza was, no tip, and when I handed him the money and he counted it real quick and he said "no tip?". Then I said "nope" and then I slammed the door in his face. Then I called the manager and told him what just happened and he said he would handle it. That person has never asked for a tip again.  Or like the time I went to florida and when me and my family were heading out to the car the waiter ran out and asked if something was wrong and my mom said "no, why?" and then he said "well you didn't tip so I figured I did something wrong". Then I said "nothing was wrong except for the fact you ran out here like a moron asking for a tip". So no I will never tip unless I feel its necessary like if they did something above and beyond what was expected of them.


I applaud the sentiment but am also afraid of what little "extras" might be added to your tip-less pizza before the doorbell rings??

If I'm happy with the service, any service, I tip big. That way next time the service is even better. Just my experience.


----------



## dane&cockermom (Oct 16, 2007)

so i know i'm a little late coming in on this part, but Durb...i hope your first job is being a waiter. then you'll see how much it sucks to not get tipped for that. my first job was waiting tables, i did it for 6 years and the most i ever made from my employer was $2.50/hour. i lived off the tips. i paid for school from the tips. there were times if i didn't make enough in tips that night, i didn't eat dinner that night. the measley amount of money i got on my paycheck every other week? i was lucky if that would buy me 2 tanks of gas.


----------



## GroovyGroomer777 (Aug 21, 2008)

My god - where did this attitude (Durb's) come from and why on earth would she be proud of it? It's appalling.


----------



## ValtheAussie (Apr 19, 2009)

My darling Val is getting a grooming by the pros on Tuesday. I will probably tip them for they will most likey have earned every penny; given Val's distaste for nail trimmies.......


----------



## Raggs (Jan 10, 2007)

LoveLilly said:


> The groomer we use owns the shop so I do not tip. I have always been told that you tip employees not the owner.


You can tip anyone. It doesn't matter if they are the owner or not, they are still doing to work. And listed on any state form it will ask for number of employees. The owner has to be put under an employee if they are being paid for the work they do...

However.. Tipping is completely up to you. You can if you want to or you don't have to. 

Tipping is showing appreciation of a job well done. If you don't like the way they groom your dog, then don't tip. If you absolutely love it, then you can tip and you can tip any amount that you want..

I personally as a groomer, never expect to get a tip. It's always a compliment when I do get one and I ALWAYS thank the owner because they didn't have to do it.

Now if your dog is difficult and give the groomers a hard time YOU MUST TIP. 

We joke at work all the time when we are doing difficult dogs.. "jeez, these people better tip LOL.." even though we know they wont. 

Especially if the owner knows that there dog is horrible for the groomer. 

In fact we have one lady that brings her dog in. Difficult dog and mom knows it. I have been working with her to try to get her to calm down and realize that grooming wont kill her. Well she was in the other day. Dog bit me in the hand. It was a bad bite.. My thumb wouldn't stop bleeding and it ruptured a vessel so I had blood pooling beneath my skin. Plus half my hand is brusied and I can't use my thumb. Told mom and told her that we couldn't do the dog anymore because she was getting worse and not better.. Mom got pissed. We already charged her less than a normal Scottie, which should have been twice as much due to the difficulty of the dog. mom would complain that it was to much to do the dog. She never tipped and complained every time. Oh well. Not my problem anymore.


----------



## Kawgirl (Feb 1, 2009)

I normally tip $10.00 on a full groom. (shih-tzu) This is between 20-28% depending on where it was done. I will admit, I am a much happier customer paying $10.00 tip on a 35.00 groom than I am leaving 10.00 on a 48.00 groom.


----------



## GroovyGroomer777 (Aug 21, 2008)

Of course you want to save money....but always keep in mind.... the cheaper the groom, the more dogs the groomer has to do (to make a living, pay the bills, ect), which takes time away from each pet.


----------



## rubberduckey273 (Dec 30, 2009)

although i _love_ getting tipped (who doesn't) i think a lot of people forget what tipping is supposed to be. in any service type line of work, you tip a person if you feel they did a good job. that means it shouldn't be _mandatory_. while i dont see it as much in the grooming business, since i was young i noticed that waiters/ waitresses act as though they are entitled to a tip, regardless of whether or not their sevice was good or not.

so although i dont take my dog to another groomer, if i did, i would tip only as long as i felt they did a good job. if a waitress gives me shoddy service because she doesn't think i'll tip because im young, then guess what: no tip.


----------



## Ayanla (Jun 11, 2009)

rubberduckey273 said:


> although i _love_ getting tipped (who doesn't) i think a lot of people forget what tipping is supposed to be. in any service type line of work, you tip a person if you feel they did a good job. that means it shouldn't be _mandatory_. while i dont see it as much in the grooming business, since i was young i noticed that waiters/ waitresses act as though they are entitled to a tip, regardless of whether or not their sevice was good or not.
> 
> so although i dont take my dog to another groomer, if i did, i would tip only as long as i felt they did a good job. if a waitress gives me shoddy service because she doesn't think i'll tip because im young, then guess what: no tip.


Servers act like they're entitled to a tip because they make significantly less than minimum wage and depend on their tips to pay the bills. With few exceptions, the "tipped employee" wage is between $2.13 (the federal minimum) and $4.00 an hour. The rest has to be supplemented by customers. Maybe if we payed them a living wage from the start, we could go back to only tipping for exceptional service. Until then, I'll continue to tip even the most surly servers. I do tip a higher amount for better service, but I never leave nothing. If I have a particularly unpleasant experience with a server, I will complain to management, but I don't just not leave a tip.


----------



## Vira_Lata (Nov 11, 2009)

I have a new groomer who is GREAT! And SUPER cheap!

She charged me only $75 for everything below, I tipped her $25. I've never tipped a groomer before and didn't know you were suppose to tip them till recently.

Pick up/drop off.
Basic groom..which includes..bath, anal sacs expressed, and nails.
Basic groom & deshedding for one dog.
Shaved my bichon mix except for tail.
Shaved my shih tzu mixed except for head and tails & dyed tail and mohawk.

She's going to cord my shih tzu mix next time for only $60!!


----------



## meandean (Aug 31, 2009)

Ayanla said:


> Servers act like they're entitled to a tip because they make significantly less than minimum wage and depend on their tips to pay the bills. With few exceptions, the "tipped employee" wage is between $2.13 (the federal minimum) and $4.00 an hour. The rest has to be supplemented by customers. Maybe if we payed them a living wage from the start, we could go back to only tipping for exceptional service. Until then, I'll continue to tip even the most surly servers. I do tip a higher amount for better service, but I never leave nothing. If I have a particularly unpleasant experience with a server, I will complain to management, but I don't just not leave a tip.


WOW! what country/state is this in??? minimum wage here in california is up to $8.50 i think?

We take riley to a self bathe/groom place and they clip his nails for free, so we give $5 to whoever clips his nails.


----------



## Ayanla (Jun 11, 2009)

In most states, tipped employees have a different minimum wage and it can be as low as $2.13 an hour, which is the federal tipped employee minimum wage. California is one of only seven states that does not have a different minimum wage for tipped employees. 

Here in Ohio, for instance, a server at a restaurant could be making $2.93 an hour if the business makes less than $255,000 a year in sales or $3.50 an hour for business making over $255,000 a year in gross sales. 

Source: http://www.dol.gov/whd/state/tipped.htm (scroll down to see the state by state list)


----------



## GypsyJazmine (Nov 27, 2009)

Durbkat said:


> Oh I typed that post out at a time when I had to get off soon and I was mad about something, can't remember,it was quicker to say it was my mom than explaining I was on vacation with my big brother from the big brother and big sister program and his wife and when the waiter ran out and asked he went on and gave him a couple of dollars for a tip.


I thought the big brothers & sisters in that program were supposed to set a GOOD example?
Sounds like a fishy explanation to me anyway in light of your posts on this thread...Back pedal much?
To answer the o.p., I always tip my groomer when I use one...It is well worth the extra with my breed!


----------



## Graco22 (Jul 16, 2007)

> To answer the o.p., I always tip my groomer when I use one...It is well worth the extra with my breed!




As a groomer, I say AMEN to clients like you! I do not look forward to days when I have pyr or newfs booked...they are ALOT of work to do correctly, and take alot of time out of the day. I am sure your groomer appreciates you!


----------



## Herrick's Mommy (Nov 5, 2009)

I always tip our groomer, I feel it's the right thing to do. I feel great that Herrick doesn't bite, bark, or cry and that she is always telling us that he's so calm and sweet that she loves grooming him and it doesn't hurt that she loves schnauzers! Where we go, they charge $40 for a full groom and we tip $10. When we just have to have his anal glands expressed and his pads smoothed out, they require a donation, but we still give them $10. I wanted to learn how to express anal glands, but then saw a video, and I'm so thankful that groomers are willing to do this, because it does NOT look pretty, lol.


----------



## meandean (Aug 31, 2009)

Ayanla said:


> In most states, tipped employees have a different minimum wage and it can be as low as $2.13 an hour, which is the federal tipped employee minimum wage. California is one of only seven states that does not have a different minimum wage for tipped employees.
> 
> Here in Ohio, for instance, a server at a restaurant could be making $2.93 an hour if the business makes less than $255,000 a year in sales or $3.50 an hour for business making over $255,000 a year in gross sales.
> 
> Source: http://www.dol.gov/whd/state/tipped.htm (scroll down to see the state by state list)


still learning something new every day. interesting.


----------



## ThoseWordsAtBest (Mar 18, 2009)

I always say those who complain about tipping have never worked in the service industry.


----------



## kazuldra (Jan 4, 2010)

I have received no tip, and I have received presents as a tip. I never -expect- a tip at all, but they are nice when they come through. As a general rule, only about 40% of clients will tip at our salon.

When I do get tipped, the average amount is $2-$5, though I have seen a $20 bill come my way (it flattered me greatly). One of my coworkers was given a check for $100 on a St Bernard strip down (she was speechless, we joked that she was buying us all lunch for a month).

I'm not even certain that people in my area know to tip me. Tipping isn't as prominent in the Southeast US as it is in other areas, and people tend to associate tipping only with waitstaff in a restaurant. Also, I work for a corporation, rather than a private salon, so some may think that I would get in trouble for accepting tips (I get that idea from the surreptitious way some people will palm me a $5 bill and whisper "This is for you"   )

Anyway, all that to say that I never have expectations for a tip, but it is nice to have a little extra cash on hand at the end of the day.


----------



## HersheyPup (May 22, 2008)

I will always do the best job possible grooming a dog whether or not the owners of the dog tip. However, that being said....I will try harder to get someone in, for holidays or emergency service if they are a tipper. 
For instance, I was quickly running out of space for before Christmas appointments. I made a list of clients who I just KNEW were going to call me and just were busy or absent minded.  
So, I called them and they were SOOO happy that I thought of them and made sure that they got their Christmas appointment. 
One woman was not able to make the appointment we had scheduled, she felt so horrible that she over-night mailed a check to me including a nice bonus!
These are the kind of clients that know what it means to appreciate the only person that "babies" their dogs besides them! I have bent over backwards for people if they show their appreciation...of course..I have to add that I have my charity cases, too. Very kind people who simply cannot afford to have their dogs groomed, but love them more than life itself! I am soft for those folks, too!


----------



## NRB (Sep 19, 2009)

I always tip, though I am seriously math challenged I have to have my iPhone (calculator) handy to figure the tip. 

I used to wait tables. Paid something like $2.11 per hour. It made me appreciate the service industry.

Also when you travel abroad (Europe). People tip far more frequently in many other countries. Tip for the taxi, tip for the little boys who grab and carry your luggage, tip the door man, etc etc.....


----------



## poodleholic (Mar 15, 2007)

Before I started grooming my dogs, I ALWAYS tipped their groomer, and tipped her well. I also made sure that they were mat-free, and had a standing appointment every 4 weeks. In return, she always fit me in whenever something came up where I wanted them freshly groomed and "perfect." lol Poodles are soooo gorgeous with their freshly shaved face and feet, and coat all fluffed, which is why I learned to do it myself! Love those satin cheeks! lol


----------



## Max's Mom (Feb 24, 2009)

A local place offers a $19.99 bath, brush, nail trim, anal glands expressed deal on Sun, and Mon. I sometimes take Max and tip $5. I wish that I could take Puddin' but she screams when she gets a bath and I would have to tip $100 or more. LOL.


----------



## CareBearStare (Dec 19, 2009)

I always groom Bear at home myself. He always gets a full body massage after any grooming, I think that might be why he's so compliant lol.

I did bring him to a self-groom place right before christmas though, just so he could get a bath and smell nice for his first visit to my relatives place. It cost $17, I gave them a $20. Even though it was self-serve, they were very accommodating and offered suggestions during his bath, so I thought it would be appropriate to give them a tip to show my appreciation.

They offered a clean, safe environment for me to bring my dog and I didn't have to clean up after the bath. Plus, they have a very nice selection of chews/toys/treats there. Bear left very happy with a deer antler in his mouth, so I think the tip was justified


----------



## pat1950 (Sep 4, 2007)

I always tip my groomer. She owns her own shop but is there alone, she is good to my dogs and I appreciate it. Also her prices are reasonable and better than petsmart or petco and you get more personalized care. i also tip delivery people, they make nothing and the job can be very dangerous. We had two chinese delivery men killed in our area the past two years.


----------



## StellaLucyDesi (Jun 19, 2008)

I have a standing appt. every 4-5 weeks for Desi, and I always take one of my other dogs with him. However, sometimes, I need all 4 groomed at once lol. She fits me in whenever I want and does however many dogs I want groomed at the time. I have used the same groomer for 6 years (Desi's age haha) and have always tipped 20 %. Desi loves her and the other dogs like her, too, so that's worth alot to me since Desi is very distrustful if he doesn't know you. She follows any specific instructions I give her, and that's also worth a great deal!


----------



## Duckie1009 (Dec 17, 2009)

I never have tipped the groomer and have honestly not even thought about it until this post. 

My two cents on tipping is if you're paid less than min wage then you should be tipped. If you are a decent server, you'll earn more than min wage. If you're paid min wage or more, I don't feel obligated to tip. I don't tip the cashier at Walmart. But I'll tip anyone who goes out of their way for me.


----------



## My Dog Bishop (Sep 27, 2009)

I don't take my dogs to the groomers often, but when I do, I tip.

For example, after I adopted Luna, I took her to a place that was recommended to me. I had no idea how she would react to getting bathed, brushed, de-matted, having her claws trimmed, teeth brushed, etc. I warned the groomer of this, and he took great care of her! He claimed he loved her and asked me not to take her anywhere else, and to please ask for him by name! Of course, I assume that people will say this kind of stuff just to make you feel good.  The bill was $50, and I gave him a $10 tip. 

I really don't mind forking over a little extra cash to help ensure I receive good service.


----------



## Rozee's Dad (Oct 4, 2009)

Wow, long thread here. I for one never expect a tip. When I do get a tip I get really excited and it makes me feel good that the owners thought enough of my work to give me a tip. Biggest tip I ever got was 50 bucks 

Knowing how good that made me feel and I do like to make others feel good, I do tip according to the quality of service but never leave a "no tip" I just know that good feeling I get and wish that on everbody else. May be a better world.

BTW, I am a mobile groomer and my services don't come cheap. Nothing under 50 bucks. I do a lot of charity grooming at rescue's and have a few customers that I do for free while they are on hard times. I don't think their dogs should suffer because of a poor economy.  Basically my philosophy is to give back to the community that helps me make a living, besides I love dogs and especially difficult ones, I consider it a challenge to make the dog not only look good but learn to enjoy the bath and grooming experience. Many of my clients are dogs that other groomers have refused to groom.


----------



## mrslloyd09 (Jul 12, 2009)

So far the girls have only gone in for nail trim and ears cleaned, but I tip because it saves me from having to do it. I appreciate the service very much.


----------



## KYASHI (Apr 12, 2009)

I am a groomer. You may be paying $30 for a grooming. But your groomer only actually gets half of that. And in some shops even less. The average tip from an owner is $5.00. Those that pull the $2 or $3 tip are cheap. They only have their dogs groomed every once in awhile and the dog is usually a matted mess. Those that dont tip at all I find usually dress nicely, drive nice cars and like to flash their money. But heaven forbid if they have to pay a dematt fee becuase fluffy was such a mess. Those that tip higher I find are ones who really do care about their pets. They dont mind paying extra when it took even more time to get all the matts out. They know how time consuming it is to groom their dogs. They also know that fluffy doesnt always stand perfectly still for the whole process. What I usually suggest to people is for them to try to groom their dog. And see just how hard it really is. Most are more than happy to pay a tip and pay extra to get those matts out becuase their dog bites when they brush them. 

You get what you pay for. If you dont tip. Dont expect your groomer to go out of their way for you. You didnt for them. And it doesnt matter if the shop is in home or elsewhere. Bills still need to be paid. Electric isnt free. Water isnt either. And then there is the gas to warm the water for your dogs bath. Not to mention the shampoo they have to buy. The bows. The cologne. The clipper blades that have to be sharpened. The scissors. The new brushes that have to be bought becuase the others are warn out from brushing matts out. The $400 dryer that has to be bought becuase the other one wore out. The $300 clippers. The list goes on and on. We dont groom your dogs with cheap gear. Dont treat your groomer as if they are cheap and only slave labor. 

I know I am ranting. Just get disgusted when I hear about how people dont show their groomers respect and dignity. please dont get me started about the wait staff. I have to many friends in the food business that can tell you tales of just how cheap people can be. And yes you tip them. They make below minimum wage.


----------



## jesirose (Mar 27, 2008)

KYASHI said:


> If you dont tip. Dont expect your groomer to go out of their way for you. You didnt for them.


You have it backwards.


----------



## ssg (Jan 1, 2010)

Don't typically get my dog groomed but once did out of peer pressure and the dog tipped the groomer! no law suit was filed!


----------



## Purplex15 (May 28, 2007)

After working in grooming, i have come to realize that 90% of dog owners have no idea what actualy goes into grooming a dog. i am shocked everyday at the condition some dogs are in, yet the owner doesnt know. 9 out of 10 dogs i see on the street being walked by their owners are in desperate need of a good grooming session. try and tell an owner that and they have no clue what you are talking about. a girl brought her gsd mix in for boarding a few weeks ago. the dog looked like he hadnt been done in a year, when you parted the hair, all you could see was matted undercoat, and his feathering was all flat from never being brushed. i told the girl not less than 70 bucks for a quote, possibly more depending on his behavior. she looked at me as if i was crazy and said shed just do it herself. i tried to explain to her what all went into a 70 dollar grooming, and she just kept interrupting me to say shed do it all herself. yeah, id love to see how she'd bath and blow dry a matted gsd in her house with a human blow dryer. it honestly made me feel like she thought she could do as good of a job as me, which isnt true by a long shot. 
not only do i have the necessary equipment, but i also have 5 plus years of training. its pretty insulting to think that . as a regular old dog groomer, that you do as a good of a job as a trained groomer. yes owners can groom their own dogs, some with success, but few can get as good of a cut on any dog. people would be shocked by how many dogs i do, i tell they owners they need to be done more, and they say we do them ourselves, ands dont need a groomer. nothing i say convinces them otherwise (trained professional or not, i guess they know better than me)

I honestly see less tips than any groomer i know (personally and thorugh other forums). i work for a boarding kennel, most of the dogs get dropped off/picked up by us, so i dont meet many owners, and most people dont tip unless they know the tip is going to the person they want to have it. as appalled as i am at some people on this threads thoughts on tipping a groomer, i am even more appalled at some people's expectation to get one. If i only did favors for tippers, then i wouldnt be doing anything extra for anyone. i do charge what i think should be fair for the dog, but that really has less to do with me, and more for the owner. if i give someopne a break on a matted dog\s price, then they start to think its fine to bring a dog in in that condition. i charge a lot for dogs in bad condition b/c i want the owners to know that it isnt ok, and that if their dog wasnt in this shape, they would be saving such amount of dollars. tell someone your dog is suffering in this condition, and has whatever problems b/c of the matting, and they tend to not care. tell them they will be paying 50 bucks more b/c of how matted the dog is really makes them listen (i know its really quite sad that the only reason some people actually take care of their dogs grooming needs is b/c they couldnt afford the 100 dollar bill anymore). if someone tips me, that just shows me they appreciated what i did, and have the extra money to pay me something extra on top of what the bill already was. if someone does not tip me, i dont automatically assume its b/c that person didnt appreciate the job i did, or that they didnt think the dog looked good.

if you want to ip your groomer, who did a good job, then by all means, but no one should feel like they have to tip in order to get better service. it may be how it is nowadays (better service for bigger tip), but it isnt how it should be. everyone should get the same service regardless of tip, b/c everyone is paying the bill. if you are good person, and treat everyone with respect and care (be it grooming, or waiting tables), then you will more than likely get good tips from a lot of people. i have very rarely met a fun outgoing amazing person (who is that way to all people) who didnt make excellent tips at whatever job they had. its the complainers, the people who expect a tiop regardless of how they treat people who have this huge problem with getting tips.


----------



## Graco22 (Jul 16, 2007)

I agree with Purplex, that one should not feel they HAVE to tip in order to get good service. As a groomer, your job is service..tip or not. And in order to have a successful business, service is key...tip or not. I am fortunate to have my own business, and my prices are what I need to have in order to keep my business plan where I need it to be. I don't expect tips, nor do I give any special preferences to those that do tip. I charge what I need to charge, and any tip above and beyond that is greatly appreciated..but wholly NOT expected.


----------



## GroovyGroomer777 (Aug 21, 2008)

KYASHI, it sounds like you aren't charging for dematting - that is a big mistake. Why bother to give yourself carpal tunnel for people who don't take care of their dogs?

Agreed with Graco - prices are where they should be so any tips are a nice bonus.


----------



## ruckusluvr (Sep 20, 2009)

Lots of good post here guys! Kyashi, you should definally charge for dematting. It is time consuming, hard on you AND the dog. Shave the dog, or charge extra for dematting for your time and hard work. we charge an extra $5 for every 5 mintues of brushing out mats.
or the owner can pay a normal groom price and we will just shave them all out. unless the dog is pelted and matted to the skin. then our normal $30 small dog groom will turn into a $40 groom.

as far as tipping. We actually dont get many tips. I bet maybe 5 or 6 people tip us a week, and that is out of 40-50 people that come in a week. we usually get 5 dollar tips.


----------



## RonE (Feb 3, 2007)

I took both my girls in for grooming shortly before Christmas. I left a $20 tip and I know the groomer earned every penny. 

I consider it hazardous duty pay.


----------



## StarfishSaving (Nov 7, 2008)

I tip when I have my own hair cut or styled, and it takes much longer to do a dog (and they don't always cooperate as well as I do  ) so yes, I always tip.


----------



## Tolak (Sep 11, 2008)

My wife never tips the groomer, I always buy the groomer a pizza or something. BTW, I do the grooming.

I did have my Cairn groomed long ago, I was out of commission for a couple of months after smashing a finger flat in a machine at work. The groomer got tipped, no different than me tipping my barber, or my wife tipping her stylist. Dogs are family members, we tip when we have our hair done, it's only right to do so for the dogs as well.


----------



## mrslloyd09 (Jul 12, 2009)

StarfishSaving said:


> I tip when I have my own hair cut or styled, and it takes much longer to do a dog (and they don't always cooperate as well as I do  ) so yes, I always tip.


That's kind of how I see it. I also try to make sure I have cash on me for the tip. If for some reason I don't have it on me because I had a brain fart, I try to get cash back when I pay (I get the nails done at Petsmart), so I can go back and tip. However, I don't want to feel like I have to give a tip, or worry about whether or not the groomer considers it a good enough tip, in order to get the service I want.


----------



## baorb (Mar 14, 2009)

I agree with Graco22.
I don't like the idea of HAVING to tip anyone for anything. I personally believe 
that the owner(s) of the business should be the only ones that has hand out 
tips or bonuses. They don't work for me, so I don't think I should be the one 
paying them. I feel like I get rip off to have to pay for service and then tips, 
too. It's seems like it's just a way for a business to make more profit. I am 
force to tip because a lot of business don't pay their employee to make enough 
for a living. Of course you should tip, if someone did a great job. But they also 
shouldn't feel like they have tip because someone did a great job.


----------



## agility collie mom (Jan 26, 2008)

I tip my groomer because I appreciate the great job she does on my little Squeak. Tipping her lets her know that. Good grooming deserves recognition!


----------



## PetGroomer (Jan 31, 2010)

I get tipped by about 90 percent of clients if I had to guess. All my tip money goes into a fund to buy equipment for when I groom for free at shelters. Most of my clients know I do some kind of work on the weekends but they don't know I groom shelter dogs for free so thats not the reason so many tip. I also help out my clients who recently lost jobs by giving out grooming services.


----------



## Triskit (Feb 1, 2010)

I am an owner/groomer. I had a client ask if she should still tip me since I own the store now, I told her it was up to her. I do not expect tips from anyone, but I definitely do not mind getting tips. 

That being said...I actually make less for the hours I put into my work now then I did when I worked for someone else. When you are a groomer you groom your dogs and clean and you are basically done. When you are an owner you groom your dogs, clean, take the calls, book the appointment, field all the soliciters, order/manage inventory, order supplies and equipment, do the bookwork, pay the bills, taxes, fix things that are broken, marketing... should I go on? I basically have two full-time jobs instead of one. I am not complaining, I enjoy what I do. But I do not understand if a service is rendered why it would be different if the person who did the service for you owned the business or not.

There are different types of tippers. The tipper that tries to give me a tip before the groom to make sure I treat his baby well. I explain that I will treat his baby like it was my own with or without extra money. I do understand what this person is trying to do, I just feel it is sad because he should not feel he has to pay to make sure his dog gets good treatment. There is the tipper that feels they are some how socially required to tip and automatically give a tip with payment without looking to see if their pet was well groomed. WHile this is very nice I feel like the tip wasn't because I did a good job. Then there is the person who looks their pet over and sees the work I did, checks to see if that is what they wanted, seeing that their pet is happy, and then gives me a tip. I feel great when this happens. I don't feel it is the money, it is the appreciation. 

I groomed a dog today that had knee surgery in October, had some trouble, was not cleared for grooming until now. She is a Scotty and she was a matted mess. I worked with her a long time today. I was gentle, I ended up using thinning shears in places to get through the matting, I did all I could without causing her undo pain, she still had her beautiful skirt when I was done. I did not get a tip. That did not matter, I helped the dog feel better and the pet owner feel better too. I was happy... Then the mom called me. She told me she was so happy with how her dog looks and she can tell she feels so much better, and she knew what it took to get her to look that good... That, overall, is the best tip, it is what makes me love my job.


----------



## Shazamataz (Jan 23, 2010)

I rarely get tips, however I do have a few clients who drop off presents for us at Christmas, Easter etc, it's nice to know they appreciate the service.

I also charge extra if the dog is matted... if they can't do a quick brush in between grooming visits that is their problem, not mine.


----------

